# Best movies you have ever seen?



## nabbe (Jan 16, 2005)

Whats your favorite movie(s)?
mine is: The Last Samurai, Matrix1-2-3, Butterfly Effect, Man on fire and Bad Santa!!
I highly recomend that u guys watch these movies...!


----------



## Mashy (Jan 16, 2005)

THIS SHOULD BE IN THE MOVIE SECTION!

=p


----------



## Rurouni (Jan 16, 2005)

Mashed Potato said:
			
		

> THIS SHOULD BE IN THE MOVIE SECTION!
> 
> =p



Yeah...

These are my favorite in order...

1. The Sound of Music
2. The Last Samurai
3. Hero
4. Sherlock Holmes movies (With Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce)
5. Harry Potter Series


----------



## dbcomix (Jan 16, 2005)

1.the matrix series
2.austin powers series
3.hero
4.house of flying daggers
5.romio and juliet


----------



## Kakashidreamer (Jan 16, 2005)

LOTR series,
Pirates of the Caribbean
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
The Boondock Saints

there they are folks


----------



## Return_of_the_V (Jan 16, 2005)

My favorite movies gotta be:

Lupin: Castle of cagliostro
Nightmare before christmas
Butterfly Effect
Goodbye Mr. Cool
and Cowboy Bebop: Knockin' on heavens door (the movie in other words)

They're not in any particular order 'cause i cant really decide which ones i prefer over which!


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Jan 16, 2005)

Kakashidreamer said:
			
		

> LOTR series,
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> The Boondock Saints
> ...


Yup all of those are on my list I am a movie fiend so I have a lot of favorite movies. Here it is, my extensive list:
Star Wars Original Trilogy
Requiem for a Dream
Memento 
Fight Club
Snatch
Seven
The Matrix (Only the first one)
Kill Bill 1&2
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
The Butterfly Effect
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Indiana Jones Trilogy
Happy Gilmore
Office Space
Donnie Darko
Troy
Edward Scissorhands
Ghostbusters
Hero
Infernal Affairs
Ringu
Fulltime Killer
Face Off
Anatomy

Well that is it for now... I am sure there are more. I will post them later when they come to mind :


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jan 16, 2005)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Men in Black
Japanese version of 'The Ring'
My Neighbor Totoro
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Graveyard of the Fireflies
Shrek 1 & 2
The japanese movie "Trick" with the backwards K.


----------



## Voopi (Jan 17, 2005)

These are my favourite movies:

1. Battle Royale
2. the Phatntom of the Opera
3. Fight Club
4. Nightmare before christmas
5. Popul??rimusiikkia Vittulanj?nk?lt? (Swedish or Finnish movie, can't remember ^^; )
6. the Blue light


----------



## nabbe (Jan 17, 2005)

Voopi said:
			
		

> These are my favourite movies:
> 
> 1. Battle Royale
> 2. the Phatntom of the Opera
> ...


Im from sweden and I know thats a finnish movie! Just so u knooooow


----------



## PeachGummi (Jan 17, 2005)

my fave movies R:
head over heels
dick
down with love
legally blonde
ice age
The cat in the Hat


----------



## ein^kasten^bier (Jan 17, 2005)

hm here are the first 10 dilms that came to my mind regarding the topic
(in no particular order)

clockwork orange, the usual suspects, taxi driver, bad lieutenant, the godfather, memento, oldboy, the big lebowski, reservoir dogs and the man who wasn`t there


----------



## Amaisunshine (Jan 17, 2005)

Billy Madison
Pirates of the Caribbean
Lotr:Return of the King
South Park:Bigger, Longer, and Uncut
The Lion King/Aladdin


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 19, 2005)

just to name some

Drunken Master
Tum Yum Goong
Dawn Of The Dead(not shitty remake)
Project A
Dragons Forever
The Killer
A Better Tomorrow
Scanners
Orgazmo
Cannibal Ferox
Cannibal Holocaust
Jungle Holocaust
Suspiria
The Beyond
Full Metal Jacket
Nightmare City

this list could continue for ever and ever...


----------



## PeachGummi (Jan 19, 2005)

ein^kasten^bier said:
			
		

> clockwork orange,



ooh u've seen that movie? I wanna see it! but I can't cuz it's too adult for me  :sad it's not that bad is it?


----------



## GarraGirl (Jan 19, 2005)

Favorite Movies(non anime) : 

    * Underworld
    * Hero
    * House of Flying Daggers
    * Van Hellsing
    * Count of Monte Cristo
    * American Pie (all of them)
    * Road Trip
    * Tomcats
    * Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
    * Lord of the Rings(all of them)


----------



## Zeina (Jan 19, 2005)

some of my fav movies R :
Pirates of the Caribbean
Lord of the rings 1
matrix 1&2
down with love
legally blonde
Shrek 1 
Men in Black
The Last Samurai
Harry Potter Series


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 19, 2005)

Favorite Movies*: 

-Coach Carter
-Above The Rim
-Lion King
-Pinocchio
-Friday, Next Friday, Friday After Next
-Blade
-The Matrix
-The Hurricane 
- Ju-On:The Grudge 1 and 2

*theres more but i forgot the titles at the moment


----------



## kane_x (Jan 19, 2005)

God... There are so many of them... Here's few that come to mind:

- All movies made by Tim Burton
- Blade
- M
- Dirty pretty things
- Most Humbrey Bogart movies (like Casablanca, The treasure of Siedra Madre, The Maltese Falcon, The big sleep...)
- My wife is a gangster 1-2
- Nightmare before christmas
- Pulp fiction
- Arsenic and old lace
- Princess mononoke
- Girls' Night Out
- Audition
- Love letter
- Edward scissorhands
- Perfect blue
- Sliding doors
- Training day
- Get Carter (The original)
- Devil in a Blue Dress


----------



## Itachi_like_to_kill (Jan 19, 2005)

1.Land Before Time series
2.Shaolin Soccer
3.Independence Day
4.Die Hard series
5.The Three Musketers


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 19, 2005)

The top 5:
1) Star Wars (original trilogy, don't get me started on this new crap)
2) Big Fish
3) Monty Python & the Holy Grail
4) Lord of the Rings
5) Clerks


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 21, 2005)

1) Lethal Weapon 4
2) Rush Hour 2
3) Army of Darkness 
4) Legend of Drunken Master
5) Twin Warriors


----------



## Forsaken (Jan 22, 2005)

I love a bunch of movies.

The Matrix (first one)
LotR trilogy
Trainspotting
The Godfather Part II
Finding Nemo
Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark
Saving Private Ryan
Fight Club
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
The Sound of Music
Mary Poppins (I must've watched this a billion times when I was younger.)
Pi
Silence of the Lambs
Jaws (I like laughing at the fake shark now, 'cause I used to be afraid of it.)

That's all I can think of right now, though I'm sure there's more.


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 22, 2005)

Le fabuleux destin d'Am?lie Poulain
Cinema Paradiso
Ana Karenina
The Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind
The Phantom of the Opera
La Vita ? Bella
Trainspotting
Amadeus
Great Expectations
The Little Princess (Alfonso Cuaron RLZ!!!)


----------



## Natasha (Jan 22, 2005)

1. The main features of national hunting (about real russian hunting)
2. Lord of rings (but in special russian translation by GOBLIN) + The Matrix (by Goblin)
3. Black and white cats (E.Kusturica)


----------



## uchihaitachi-fan (Jan 22, 2005)

i would have to say:

Donnie Darko (awesome)
Hero
Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind
Super Mario Bros (lol)
The Breakfast Club
SAW 
Sleepy hollow
Elephant
Mothman Prophecies
Terminator 2
Monty Python and the guest for the holy grail. 
Zoolander
Austin Powers.
The  Rocky Series

those are just a few of them,


----------



## mrberns (Jan 22, 2005)

Akira Kurosawa's: Ran
A Clockwork Orange
The Big Lebowski

I am probablly one of if not the biggest Movie fanatic/nerd on here.  I could spend hours upon hours talking about those three movies.


----------



## GMR1337 (Jan 22, 2005)

The lotr trilogy is the best movies out there. And the road to perdition.


----------



## Bloody Gaara (Jan 22, 2005)

Here you can read some of my favourite's movies:

Star Wars original trilogy (expecialy: The empire strikes back)
Pulp Fiction 
Reservoir Dog
the godfather
Clockwork Orange
the usual suspect
IT
Silence of the lamb
Terminator 2
Super Mario Bros



....and many others else


----------



## lady_ivan (Apr 8, 2005)

*Whats your favorite movie?*

well mines would have to be ... umm... spirited away i guess... wats urs?


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 8, 2005)

Spawn... The best movie ever


----------



## Cynnah (Apr 8, 2005)

Not an easy one, I like so many of them...

For cute movies I'd say Disney's Mulan, for fantasy and action LOTR trilogy of course and for animes Spirited Away or Princess Mononoke... but there are soooo much more films I could mentionne...


----------



## LordStronghold (Apr 8, 2005)

Gangs of New York & The Last Samurai


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Apr 8, 2005)

last samurai i the best


----------



## martryn (Apr 8, 2005)

The English Patient


----------



## fallen_leaf (Apr 8, 2005)

one of my tops is Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. i think its one of jim carreys better movies (not a very comedic movie)


----------



## Wedge_Antilles (Apr 8, 2005)

Monty Python And The Holy Grail. I've seen it so many times and i still find it funny.

I also love LOTR:TFOTR, The Matrix, Aliens, Raiders Of The Lost Ark, Back To The Future, Ghostbusters, Jedi....

Can you tell i grew up in the 80s?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 8, 2005)

Armageddon, Con Air, Who Am I (Jackie Chan) Legend of the Drunken Master).....I got more but its not in my head.  I have a lot of favorite movies so.............


----------



## metronomy (Apr 8, 2005)

A Life Aquatic


----------



## ??? (inactive) (Apr 8, 2005)

In terms of anime I like Spirited Away, Millenium Actress, and Voices of a Distant Star. In terms of everything else I like Enter the Dragon, Jackass: the Movie, Kung Pow, Anchorman, Matrix Trilogy, LOTR Trilogy, Forrest Gump,....this can go on for a long time but I'm going to stop it here.

By the way, I just saw Black Gai and I agree, he does pwn everyone.


----------



## metronomy (Apr 8, 2005)

^ join the club

LoTr trilogy rawks sooo much! it to good to go on my top movie list! i remember watching fellowship of the ring every nite for 11 days lol


----------



## kaiiya (Apr 8, 2005)

My list could go on forever but a few would be:

Reservoir Dogs,
Fight Club,
Matrix [only the first one],
Godfather,
Indiana Jones [all of them],
American History X,
The Lord of the Rings [all three],
Snatch,

....I could go on and on and on.........but I'll stop before my lungs explode and I died in a bloody display in my chair...lol


----------



## Woody (Apr 8, 2005)

Pokemon the fir...*ahem* Malibus Most Wanted was great.


----------



## Gaara-fan (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a lot of favourite movies!!  I liked:

Laputa (Castle in the Sky)
Spirited Away 
The Matrix
LOTR
The Day After Tomorrow

and tons more...


----------



## Rin. (Apr 8, 2005)

The Last Samurai has got to be the best.


----------



## lady_ivan (Apr 8, 2005)

yeah, but i bet after i see the naruto movie dat will b my fav


----------



## materix01 (Apr 8, 2005)

I guess I like any martial arts english movies and Jackie chan ones. Favourite must be Lord of the Rings Return of the King 
Good graphics and fighting scenes


----------



## Sesqoo (Apr 24, 2005)

hmm plenty of good movies.. 2 good movies i can think of is blade and lotr


----------



## Neon (Apr 24, 2005)

Return of the jedi


----------



## Godson0561 (Apr 24, 2005)

Scarface
Predator
Clerks


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 24, 2005)

emm it would have to be indiana jones and the temple of doom


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Apr 24, 2005)

lady_ivan said:
			
		

> well mines would have to be ... umm... spirited away i guess... wats urs?



I LOVED THAT MOVIE!!!, 
My favourite movie is pretty much anything from Ghibli...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2005)

a small list of my fave films

Battle Royale 1&2
Fight Club
Star Wars (eps 2, 4-6)
Akira
Pulp Fiction
and the Monty python films


----------



## luffyonshrooms (Apr 28, 2005)

The Matrix. The plot blew me away the first time, but it was the action that kept me comin' back for more.


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Apr 28, 2005)

also...I forgot to mention 
HALF BAKED by David Chappelle! GENIOUS!!


----------



## lady_ivan (Apr 28, 2005)

yeah i totally have 2 agree with u on dat dat movie is awsome


----------



## Nono (Apr 28, 2005)

Schindler's List


----------



## Priisti (Apr 28, 2005)

i dont like that question  i have seen so many good movies and i cant really think of the best one. One good one would be Garden State


----------



## BlueCheese (Apr 28, 2005)

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## ?Rubber Band? (Apr 28, 2005)

Lord of the rings!


----------



## suPMah (Apr 28, 2005)

meh, you noobs don't even know what you're talking about..
all hail the one and only "Tenshi no Tamago"


----------



## Gaara Lover (Apr 28, 2005)

I love the Resident Evil Series ^.^


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 28, 2005)

drunken master,friday the 13th part.2,reservoir dogs,pulp fiction,killbill vol.1 & 2,george a romero's dead serie,army of darkness,evil dead,azumi,versus,aragami,hellraiser 1 & 2,Halloween,Donnie Darko,the toxic avenger 1 - 4,Bad Taste,alien,aliens,the texas chainsaw massacre 1 & 2,lord of the flies and many more EDIT: also Scraface,Kung Pow,opera,phenomena,zombie 2,The beyond


----------



## junidaime (Apr 28, 2005)

Killer klowns from outerspace


that movie PWNS all


----------



## Bad_Shinobi (Apr 29, 2005)

Fight club And the Matrix Legendary!!!!! :=


----------



## Gooba (Apr 29, 2005)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> drunken master, reservoir dogs, pulp fiction, killbill, army of darkness, evil dead


YOU HAVE AMAZING TASTE!!!  Throw on Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Sin City, the Matrix, and Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind and you have my top 10.  Last Samurai, Fight Club, The Usual Suspects, Office Space, and Shawshank Redemption all get honorable mentions.


----------



## meatpie (Apr 29, 2005)

kaiiya said:
			
		

> My list could go on forever but a few would be:
> 
> Reservoir Dogs,
> Fight Club,
> ...



Hmmm very similar to my list of favourites

But the Godfather (Trilogy) is number 1. 

Tarantino is awesome but not when he is acting.


----------



## Sazanami (Apr 29, 2005)

The Royal Tenenbaums.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, I loved the Rush Hour movies, they had the right blend of comedy and action. However I'd have to say the first spiderman movie. To this day I'm still impressed by the way they were able to bring to comic to life in that movie.


----------



## Rinali (Apr 29, 2005)

The Lotr movies...they sure are brilliant


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 29, 2005)

End of Evangelion
Lord of the RIngs
Dodge ball
Azumi
Zatoichi
(and many more)


----------



## mgrace (Apr 29, 2005)

God father part 2 is awesome...

but there are so many good movies... Like Usual suspects and Shashank redemption
Indiana Jones Triology and the Starwars trilogy Episode 4-6

Ohh and Blade runner.. classic.....


----------



## starsun (Apr 29, 2005)

Lotr and Matrix!


----------



## gunk (Apr 29, 2005)

Not really the greatest movies, but my favorites nevertheless :]

Last of the Mohicans ing
Brotherhood of the Wolf
Am?lie
Emperor's New Groove


----------



## lady_ivan (Apr 29, 2005)

the land before times were awsome too


----------



## StarCraft (Apr 29, 2005)

the Goonies!!!!!!

Rep if u remember the goonies


----------



## justafase (Apr 29, 2005)

Probably Half Baked


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 29, 2005)

Scarface is by far my favorite movie of all time, followed probably by big trouble in little china.


----------



## martryn (Apr 29, 2005)

Top five:
1.  The English Patient
2.  Go
3.  Trainspotting
4.  Wonder Boys
5.  Lost in Translation


----------



## StarCraft (Apr 29, 2005)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Scarface  big trouble in little china.




holy shit....thats a rep for u good sir....great 80's flick.


----------



## lady_ivan (Apr 29, 2005)

another one of my fav was in too deep dat movie raw


----------



## martryn (Apr 29, 2005)

Payback with Mel Gibson is in the top ten.  I own a copy of Big Trouble in Little China on VHS.  Bought it at Wal-Mart in the 5$ movie bin.  

Most of the rest of my top ten are foreign films.  Bleu, for example.  And that includes a Japanese film or two.


----------



## StarCraft (Apr 29, 2005)

Pulp Ficiotn...anyone? c'mon...

Reservoir Dogs....alright,


----------



## ghostgal (Apr 30, 2005)

Mine are LotR, the last samurai and Battle royale


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 30, 2005)

mine would probably bee

donnie darko
kill bill vol.2
pulp fiction


----------



## Meijin (Apr 30, 2005)

Cool Runnings is my favorite movie of all time.

"Kiss my lucky egg!"


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 30, 2005)

too many favs. right now, i like Dodge Ball


----------



## dmby (Apr 30, 2005)

Its gotta be Monty Python and the Holy grail.  That is thee most amazing and frikin hilarious movie i have ever seen.  No doubt in my mind... the best movie made by man...or singing elf.


----------



## meatpie (May 1, 2005)

StarCraft said:
			
		

> the Goonies!!!!!!
> 
> Rep if u remember the goonies



Unless you lied about your age...I cannot believe that you can remember the Goonies...But reps for you anyway.

Man brings back memories...


----------



## martryn (May 1, 2005)

You can tell alot about a person by their favorite movies.  I have to say that I respect alot of you people less.  

And I remember the Goonies just fine.  I even remember playing the Goonies video game for NES.  Then again, I'll be 22 in three weeks, so...


----------



## Gaara-Kazekage (May 1, 2005)

Lotr trilogy
Spirited Away
The Incredibles
Matrix pt 1 & 3
Waterworld
Star Wars: Return of the Jedi


----------



## theoneandonly (May 1, 2005)

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring
Lord of the Rings: Two Towers
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
Forrest Gump
Tokyo Godfathers


----------



## aLkeMiSt (May 1, 2005)

As of now.. sin city.


----------



## Anbu_33 (May 1, 2005)

mmm, i have several, ehhe, depends on the mood im in
seven
old school
adaptation
legends of the fall
american history x
fight club
forrest gump
the royal tenenbaums
memento

guess i just dont have one in particular, hehehe, like movies in general.


----------



## @_@RockLee (May 1, 2005)

hmmm

1. Matrix Revolutions
2. LoTR trilogy
3. Meet the Parents
4. Meet the Fockers
5. Kung Fu Hustle
6. New Police story 4
7. First Strike
8. Drumline
9. You Got Served


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (May 1, 2005)

i love Lethal Weapon 4 and Rush Hour 2. you cant go wrong with action/comedies. these movies have almost everything i can ask for in a quality movie.


----------



## lady_ivan (May 1, 2005)

my new favorite movie is NARUTO! lol


----------



## KakashiRamen (May 4, 2005)

i have a lot of favorite movies


----------



## illusion (May 4, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> You can tell alot about a person by their favorite movies.  I have to say that I respect alot of you people less.
> 
> And I remember the Goonies just fine.  I even remember playing the Goonies video game for NES.  Then again, I'll be 22 in three weeks, so...



Hell yeah, the Goonies!!! Does anybody else remember when Sludge (sp?) held up the rock so Chunk could get out of the cave and Chunk kept calling for him and Sludge was like, just go!!...................Goddamnit, I told myself I wasn't gone cry!! :


----------



## lady_ivan (May 4, 2005)

lol yeh i remember dat movie was awsome


----------



## Raspeh (May 5, 2005)

Wow, I didn't realize that many popular-ish movies turn me off (I'm honestly quite surprised that many people favour the last samurai above all others   ). Anyways, some of the top ones I have are the shawshank redemption, bladerunner, star wars (not the new crap), jurassic park, the sting, the batman movies with michael keaton starring/directed by tim burton, the changeling...*yawn* i'll stop here


----------



## Coyote (inactive) (May 5, 2005)

I can't choose just one movie as the best.
But I really liked :

- Just A Kiss
- Alfie
- Matrix (1/2/3)
- Lost In Translation
- Elefant


----------



## zeon33 (May 5, 2005)

my favourite movie would have to be of course...
Memento directed by christopher nolan.
MAN I CANT WAIT FOR BATMAN BEGINS TO COME OUT!!!!

and for star wars episode 3!!!


----------



## HollowDreamer (May 5, 2005)

one of my favorite movies (ichi the killer) lots of blood and gore.


----------



## Norb (May 5, 2005)

Braveheart
Taxi (the french version, not the american copy >_<)


----------



## mow (May 6, 2005)

Merged thread with pre-existing one =]


----------



## Meijin (May 7, 2005)

Ah man, I haff to add City Of God, Motorcycle Diaries and Yojimbo to my favorites now. Amazing films.


----------



## lady_ivan (May 7, 2005)

da new amittyville horror was pretty good


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (May 7, 2005)

my faviorite movies are as follows:

1. Kung Fu Hustle
2. Matrix 1-3
3. Chronicles of Riddick series-Pitch Black, Dark Fury and Chronicles of Riddick
4. and what ever other ones i feel liking when it comes down to it


----------



## illusion (May 7, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Merged thread with pre-existing one =]



Good job Moe!!! *cough* Sticky.

1. LOTR trilogy
2. Braveheart
3. Shawshank Redemption
4. Matrix 1&3
5. All M. Night Shamalan movies
6. Pulp Fiction
7. Coming to America
8. Half Baked
9. Usual Suspects
10. There's too many to friggin' name!!!  <---that's not a movie.


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (May 7, 2005)

The LOTR was a good series, I wished they would have made more of them instead of having only three movies. There is a new game out now, it's a new LOTR games...Middle Kingdom..I think that's what it's called I don't quite remember. I wish they would make a spin off or something telling what happened to everyone after they left and the fellowship was no longer the fellowship anymore. That sucked how they did that, and it sucked how Matrix stopped at Revolutions...Man what the heck happened to Neo..WHERE IS HE FOR PETE'S SAKE...?!..That makes me angry when movies to that...Make a short film something, telling what happened to him..*sighs*..I wonder if I am the only one that's angry like this...-Sessy


----------



## illusion (May 7, 2005)

Kakashis_grl_Ice said:
			
		

> The LOTR was a good series, I wished they would have made more of them instead of having only three movies. There is a new game out now, it's a new LOTR games...Middle Kingdom..I think that's what it's called I don't quite remember. I wish they would make a spin off or something telling what happened to everyone after they left and the fellowship was no longer the fellowship anymore. That sucked how they did that, and it sucked how Matrix stopped at Revolutions...Man what the heck happened to Neo..WHERE IS HE FOR PETE'S SAKE...?!..That makes me angry when movies to that...Make a short film something, telling what happened to him..*sighs*..I wonder if I am the only one that's angry like this...-Sessy



I heard they were gonna make "the Hobbit" *prequel to LOTR* and that Peter Jackson was gonna direct it.........not positive though, heard there were complications between New Line Studios and the people who own the rights to "The Hobbit". :sad 

They better make it!!!


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (May 8, 2005)

*LOTR movie*



			
				illusion80 said:
			
		

> I heard they were gonna make "the Hobbit" *prequel to LOTR* and that Peter Jackson was gonna direct it.........not positive though, heard there were complications between New Line Studios and the people who own the rights to "The Hobbit". :sad
> 
> They better make it!!!




Well, say they do make it do you think they will have the same characters as before. Well the same actors? I hope they don't change it like that, and do you think they will make any other movies to tell the story of the other characters. I really want to see what happens to Legolas..He was so cute for an elf. But he was skilled. I wonder but I think they should make another one where the characters have to reinite again because of a new evil and threat to the Middle Earth happens. That will be kewl if that happened.-Sessy


----------



## illusion (May 8, 2005)

Kakashis_grl_Ice said:
			
		

> Well, say they do make it do you think they will have the same characters as before. Well the same actors? I hope they don't change it like that, and do you think they will make any other movies to tell the story of the other characters. I really want to see what happens to Legolas..He was so cute for an elf. But he was skilled. I wonder but I think they should make another one where the characters have to reinite again because of a new evil and threat to the Middle Earth happens. That will be kewl if that happened.-Sessy



Well the only ones that were in the Hobbit book and the LOTR books is Gandaulf, Golem and Bilbo Baggins.

As for them making a sequel to LOTR, I highly doubt it since it's based on the books of J.R. Tolkien.........who's dead. :sad


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (May 10, 2005)

*Not fare*



			
				illusion80 said:
			
		

> Well the only ones that were in the Hobbit book and the LOTR books is Gandaulf, Golem and Bilbo Baggins.
> 
> As for them making a sequel to LOTR, I highly doubt it since it's based on the books of J.R. Tolkien.........who's dead. :sad



That's not fare, darn it, I was hoping they would make another movie but oh well I guess some things have to die hard. *Sighs*..well I hope this hobbit's movie is pretty good, I am going to buy the LOTR books and read them, I am a book fanatic anyways..I love to read books...To bad I can't be paper master..That will be kewl..BOOKS GO..KILL EVERYTHING IN SIGHT..muhahahahahahaha..And stuff like that..-Sessy


----------



## Khemical (May 10, 2005)

So hard to just pick 1, Se7en, Leon, The Usual Suspects, Saving Private Ryan, Band of Brothers (movie, miniseries, it's too damn good not to list it).  Those 5 will have to do, no reason to make a massive list of movies already said


----------



## Shino (May 10, 2005)

mmm Donnie Darko is my favorite


----------



## narutorulez (May 10, 2005)

ANBUWOLF said:
			
		

> one of my favorite movies (ichi the killer) lots of blood and gore.


you got a great taste in movies!


----------



## ~My?tic~ (May 10, 2005)

Team America: World Police
South Park the Movie
Shaolin Soccer
and tons more I could but won't mention.


----------



## vervex (May 13, 2005)

For me it would be _Interview with a vampire_ and the _Back to the Future _ trilogy


----------



## malfurion (May 14, 2005)

Black Hawk Down
Leon, The Professional
Fight Club
Casshern
Infernal Affairs Trilogy


----------



## Mokora (May 14, 2005)

Hm... Blue Submarine No. 6, Napolean Dynamite, White Chicks, Man on Fire, and Lost in Translation.


----------



## TDM (May 14, 2005)

Saving Private Ryan, The Great Escape, Shaolin Soccer/Kung Fu Hustle, Dodgeball, Yellow Submarine....


----------



## spinstate (May 18, 2005)

Green Mile
Infernal Affairs Trilogy
Blawk Hawk Down
Forest Gump
Once Upon a Time in China I & II


----------



## Angelus (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Casshern --> best movie ever.
2. Desperado/Once upon a time in Mexico
3. Game of Death (if you want to call the 20 min. a film)
4. John Q - watched it yesterday and this one is definitely a must-see
5. Hero
6. Last Samurai - I don't like Tom Cruise, but this is a really good movie


----------



## Wierd Divide (Aug 1, 2005)

Newies:
American Beauty
Amelie
LOTR: FOTR
Moulin Rouge
Fight Club
Amores Perros

Oldies:
Rear Window
Seven Samurai
Vertigo
Double Indemnity

I'm almost certain there are more.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Aug 1, 2005)

Newsies
Victor/Victoria
All the LOTR movies
Star Wars
Grease
The Last Samurai
Spanglish


----------



## Spidey (Aug 1, 2005)

none of these are in order, as I could never pick one favorite...

*2001: a space oddessey
Butch Cassedy and the Sundance Kid
American Beauty*
Fight Club
*Million Dollar Baby*
Anything by Tarintino
Anything by Hal Ashby-- *Harold and Maude/Being There*
The Apartment
Chicago
*When we were Kings
The Graduate
Stalog 17*
Breakfast at Tiffany's
Any Bruce Lee film
Kung Fu Hustle
*City of God*
Fighter in the Wind
Spider-man series
and...Aladdin

sorry bout the long post, but those are all my favorites, some more than others. I left some out as I felt my post was too long. If you haven't seen the ones I bolded, I suggest you check them out. Thanks


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 2, 2005)

In no particular order:
Victor/Victoria (been on cable a lot lately)
Bone Collector
Pirates of the Carribean
All three LOTR movies
Excaliber
La Cage aux Folles (French)
Witness for the Defense (a very old movie)
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Shounen Bat (Aug 3, 2005)

no real order here, theyre all good

Million Dollar Baby
Shaolin Soccer
Hero
Happiness of the Katakuris
Oldboy
The Last Samurai
The Matrix
Kill Bill 1/2

i'm sure theres others that i'm forgetting right now...


----------



## killer hunter (Aug 3, 2005)

kungfu hustle!
seven swords!
league of extraordinary gentlemen


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 4, 2005)

Star Wars original Trilogy
The Matrix (original only)
Ghostbusters
Akira
Goodfellas
28 Days Later


----------



## Twizted (Aug 7, 2005)

Star Wars Series
LOTR Trilogy
Indiana Jones Trilogy
Last Samurai
Lost in Translation
Boondock Saints
Saving Private Ryan
Thin Red Line
The Hunt for Red October
Clear and Present Danger
Romeo + Juliet
The Three Amigos <<watched it a thousand times as a kid and it never left me>>
Casshern


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Aug 7, 2005)

hmmm now...

LOTR series
Star Wars series
Half Baked
Wedding Crashers
Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## Keele (Aug 8, 2005)

star wars trilogy 

indiana jones trilogy

rush hour 1-2 

the italian job - original


----------



## Meijin (Aug 8, 2005)

Canti said:
			
		

> Ah man, I haff to add City Of God, Motorcycle Diaries and Yojimbo to my favorites now. Amazing films.



And I'll add ; 

- The Wicker Man
- Eraserhead
- Mulholland Drive


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 8, 2005)

Favorite movies? There's alot. But here are some:

Like Mike, Matrix 1-3, The last samurai, inuyasha movies 1-3, The one, Hot chick, War of the Worlds, Mr. and Mrs. Smith, Naruto movie


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 8, 2005)

(in no particular order):
Constantine, Orange County, Pirates Of The Caribbean, The Garden State, American Pie, Kill Bill 1 & 2, School Of Rock.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 8, 2005)

You've seen the school of rock? That movie is good. My friend has the music CD of it.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 8, 2005)

1. Rush Hour Serious ( anything with chris rock is funny as hell)
2. Money Talks
3. Without a paddle
4. American History X
5. Stewie Griffin: The untold story


----------



## Zenko (Aug 8, 2005)

The Ace Ventura Series or pretty much any movie with Jim Carrey. (Cable Guy sucked >_>)


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 8, 2005)

Definatly Fight Club because the number one rule to fight club is never talk about fight club.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 10, 2005)

Spirited Away is one of my best movie I ever seen and it's currently my favorite movie.


----------



## Nihao (Aug 10, 2005)

1.) Shawshank Redemption
2.) Leon - The Professional
3.) The Crow
4.) The Last Samurai
5.) OldBoy (Korean movie)


----------



## c_wong428 (Aug 11, 2005)

ok here we go......


-donnie darko
-wild zero
-casablanca
-sin city
-seven samurai
-yojimbo
-end of the century(story of the ramones)

squillions of others


----------



## mgrace (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm

God Father........ Trilogy....
Star Wars trilogy
Indiana Jones Trilogy..


----------



## shaolin kid (Aug 12, 2005)

*What's the best movie you've EVER seen?*

I can't say the best movie i've seen, i liked shaolin soccer though


----------



## Hef (Aug 12, 2005)

Kill Bill. Or maybe Pulp Fiction. Or maybe Jackie Brown.
Oh yeah. And also Hero, House of Flying Daggers, and Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon are great. 


I can't decide. :sad

And just to let you know, there's a part of this forum dedicated to movies. And another thing, in that very part, there exists a thread like this. Link.


----------



## EDhg (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmm.. I think it would differntiate with everybody. But for me, I would choose the coming up Da Vinci Code movie.. (Hopefully they don't differ it too much with the book).


----------



## shaolin kid (Aug 12, 2005)

Kill Bill is violent-- that's why it's funny, especially when that women get's her 2nd eye cut out, talk about funny-HAH


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 12, 2005)

You should have posted this in the konoha theatre. 


The greatest movie ever made is The boondock saints.


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 12, 2005)

Hard to say which one is the best movie I have EVER seen. Cause I will have to review all the movies I have seen. But lets see I'll choose a recent one and if I were to pick it I will have to go with LoTR:RoTK.


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Aug 12, 2005)

The best movies I have ever seen, is LOTR, Pulp fiction, Star wars series, and Matrix 1!


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Aug 12, 2005)

Hrmm ... Magnolia, or Amelie. Good, good movies.
Edit: Fight Club was pretty good too, that was originally a book anyway.


----------



## Solanum (Aug 12, 2005)

The best movie I've seen this year is Wedding Crashers. Soooo funny (totally inappropriate, but funny). Second best this year is probably National Treasure.

All time favorites include Stars Wars (original trilogy), Spaceballs, Clue, Pirates of the Caribbean, The Wizard of Oz,  Ocean's 11 (remake), and the Italian Job (remake). Honorable mention is I Robot, Hitch, The Fifth Element, The Incredibles, Catch Me If You Can, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, and Groundhog Day.

Geez, I own a lot of movies (that's like 1/10th of my collection).


----------



## Miss CCV (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, I believe there is a thread like this in the Konoha Theater section.

Anyway, this is a tough decision for me. I would either go with Amelie, City of God, or Fight Club.


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 12, 2005)

not my best movie coz its too hard to decide but, GO DODGEBALL!!!


----------



## Rocklee88 (Aug 12, 2005)

Godfather 1,2,3
Virgin Suicides
Shawshank Redemption
Beautiful Mind
Lost in Translation
+ a lot more
shoot, i have too many! <=3


----------



## Lien (Aug 12, 2005)

*Bah, I know it said MOVIE but there's too many, so MOVIES XD*

Face-Off - I would never get tired of that film.

The Last Samurai - That film was beautiful. 

The Shining by Steven King, Jack Nicholson was great.

The Exorcist - That face still haunts me.

Great Expectations (I like old classics =] )

Casualties of War! 

There are more but I cannot think of them, I will update my list when it comes back to me.

EDITS:

American Pie
Van Wilder Party Liason 
Monsters Inc (Boo is so cute! XD)
Finding Nemo (Got to love Dory)
Independance Day
Enemy Of The State 
Outbreak 
Blade 1+2 (3 sucked ass)
Red Dragon
Wong Fei Hong 
Fong Sai Yuk 


(I have so many different types and genres)


----------



## pnoypridz (Aug 12, 2005)

Matrix 1 by far

heh i didnt even bother to watch martix 3 -_- god i hate the sequals


----------



## i_MZCANDY (Aug 12, 2005)

shaolin kid said:
			
		

> I can't say the best movie i've seen, i liked shaolin soccer though



ahaha i liked that movie too. its funny as hell. 
i liked the Naruto Movie, Pirates of the Caribbean, Kung Fu Hustle, LOTR*&* a lot more others. they`re not my best but i love those movies.


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Aug 12, 2005)

star wars trilogy(the original ones), Lotr trilogy, Miracle( the hockey movie) and the Slapshot movies.


----------



## Kaeriuchi (Aug 12, 2005)

Peppermint-Tea said:
			
		

> The Last Samurai - That film was beautiful.


Thank you for agreeing with me!  That movie was the best I've ever seen, personally.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 12, 2005)

Sugar hill with Wesley Snipes is the absolute best movie I've ever seen.  People think it's some cheezy love story, but it's much more than some drug game love story.  It's such a well made movie.


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Aug 12, 2005)

Wrong place to post.

Favourite movie right now: Harold and Kumar.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 12, 2005)

Moooooove this!


----------



## KK (Aug 12, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Moooooove this!



Chillaaaax. Threads merged. 

_The Last Samurai._  [/ontopic]


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 12, 2005)

Nathan Algren  was so Wapanese but I agree with KK on this one. /\


----------



## crystal-kay (Aug 13, 2005)

I like What's Eating Gilbert Grape, The Night Before Christmas, The Fox and The Hound (does this count?), Little Giants, Odd Girl Out and The Craft.


----------



## VietLe (Aug 13, 2005)

rush hour 2 and alien vs predater by far


----------



## monk3 (Aug 14, 2005)

StarWars movies. LOTR trilogy, Kung Fu Hustle, Shaolin Soccer, Drunken master. and im sure i have more


----------



## 'RoP' (Aug 14, 2005)

ohhh man I never can say which is the best movie...there are too many good ones.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 14, 2005)

I would have to say the Lord of the Rings trilogy, Empire Strikes Back, any movie by Quentin Tarantino but especially kill bill and pulp fiction, Tim Burton's A Nightmare Before Christmas, Spaceballs, Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, and, of course, Monty Python and the Holy Grail.  I like many movies but those are movies that I have seen more than 20 times each


----------



## RabienRose (Aug 15, 2005)

Eurotrip, scary movie 3, the ring, the pacifier, etc.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 16, 2005)

Let's see...

-Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
-Star Wars Episodes I,II,V,IV,V,VI (Revenge was my favorite)
-The Patriot
-S.W.A.T.
-The Fugitive(1997)
-2 Fast 2 Furious
-The Fast and the Furious
-xXx
-xXx: State of the Union
-Rush Hour
-Rush Hour 2
-All, including the coming fourth, Harry Potter films


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 17, 2005)

I loved...

*Gladiator
*Pirates of the Carribbean
*Lord of the Rings triology
*Matrix Reloaded
*Something About Mary
*Old School
*Beverely Hills Cop series


----------



## ouatic (Aug 25, 2005)

My favs are...
-Batman Begins
-Fist of Legend
-Legend of Drunken Master
-The Matrix
-Unleashed
-The Incredibles


----------



## Uchiha_Tsukuyomi (Aug 26, 2005)

Independence Day
Band of Brother
Saving Private Ryan
Star Wars Epidsode 1,2,3


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 27, 2005)

Big movie buff here 

Pirates of the Carribean
Edward Scissorhands
Sleepy Hollow
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
Big Fish
Independence Day
X files
X Men series
Nightmare Before X mas *basically movies directed by Tim Burton*
The Passion 
Italian Job
School of Rock
Princess Mononoke
Ah My Goddess the movie
Spirited Away
My Best Friend's Wedding
Runaway Bride
Return to Neverland (confused here, forgot the name...it's not the cartoon, it's the movie with Johnny Depp? Was it just 'Neverland'? )
The Sound of Music (classical!)


----------



## Keele (Aug 27, 2005)

i've posted my fav list already on this thread so i won't post that but i want to add troy i thought that was a good film maybe a little long but one i will be adding to my dvd collection


----------



## NaRa (Aug 28, 2005)

The last Samurai
Fight Club
Donnie Darko
Pirates of the Caribeann
Monty python and the holy grail
Troy
Happy Gilmore
Remember the Titans
Dogma
School of Rock
Butterfly effect(and ashton kutcher movie...Thats GOOD  )
Lotr two towers/Lotr Return of the king


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 28, 2005)

i think i've already posted in this thread but i'm too lazy to look through it . soooo....

big fish
the shawshank redemption
mean machine

top 3


----------



## Vikrat (Aug 28, 2005)

Apocalypse now and the godfather movies are good.Ooooh,and Indiana Jones of course!


----------



## Cerias (Aug 28, 2005)

*good movie*

call me a baby but I'd say Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Johnny Depp plays his role so well. ha and the laugh ...cute : . All in all I'd say Tim Burton made a huge improvement on the first Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Although the oompa loompa weren't all that cool


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 28, 2005)

Asphalt Jungle
The Shining
Chinatown
Bob le Flambeur


----------



## Sith_Lightning_no_Jutsu (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, as anyone can tell, I'm a big star Wars fan, so all those go on my list.

However, another favorite of mine, which I had to import, is definetely Battle Royale. That movie is so awesome. 

I have many others I love, but too many to name.


----------



## TDM (Aug 29, 2005)

Good movies...good movies...

Shaun of the Dead

Haven't seen anything else recently that was really good.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 30, 2005)

40 Year Old Virgin:
 "The prob most men have is that they duno how to talk to women"
"What am i s'ppose to say?"
"Nothing ... just ask questions"

LMAO


----------



## Ticking_Clock (Aug 30, 2005)

LMAO Yeah that movie is unbelievably funny.

My Favorites:

Cool Hand Luke <- Undoubtedly the best movie of all time
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Se7en
Fight Club
Poolhall Junkies
Bull Durham
Raging Bull
oh and who can forget the classic
Cassablanca


----------



## Leene (Aug 31, 2005)

*The best movies*

My favorite movies are

          Grave of the fireflys


          Spirited away


           All of the lord of the rings movies

          all of the star wars movies

        hmmm.... thats all for now.:


----------



## Feathers! (Aug 31, 2005)

Life is Beautiful(Italian)
To Live, Raise the Red Latern, The Emperor and the Assassin (Chinese)
Tombstone, Jurassic Park(American)
Seven Samurai(Japanese)

I recommend these movies to anyone with free time... and an urge to see great films.


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 1, 2005)

*THE DEVILS REJECTS* bill moseley was amazing as otis!


----------



## krismas (Sep 1, 2005)

my favs are anchorman,school of rock,pulp fiction,scarface,and lotr3,oh and i forgot groundhogs day,coming to america,and the movie wher eddie murphey goes from being broke to rich while the guy whose job he took becomes poor all over a bet between two guys for a buck


----------



## yummysasuke (Sep 3, 2005)

spam spam spam...lol only jkn!well...my fave movies are:LOTR trilogya new police story (hong kong)the interpretermulan...does that count?charlie and the choc factoryNARUTO THE MOVIE...OFCOURSE!!!!!and the list goes on and on and on and on..............


----------



## Keramachi (Sep 3, 2005)

Let's see...
War of the Worlds
Big Fish
The Matrix
Stewie Griffin: The Untold Story (thanks to gooba for that one)


----------



## Amaisunshine (Sep 5, 2005)

The Producers, Wayne's World, Romeo and Juliet (1968), Lotr, The Lion King, Billy Madison, Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

There's still so many movies I haven't seen. ;_; Guess I'm really not a big movie person.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Sep 5, 2005)

My fav movie would be 
Ran (japanese)
Dil Seh (bollywood )
Hero (chinese)


----------



## Tousenz (Sep 14, 2005)

Final Fantasy Advent Children



There are no other movies


----------



## felippe (Sep 17, 2005)

Remember the Titans, The last samurai and The 13th warrior.
These are the best movies i've seen.


----------



## Raineth (Sep 17, 2005)

Advent Children because I haven't really watched any other movie besides that in the past month.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 17, 2005)

I actually try to work out this list in my head every so often... everything below #3 is hazy and changes often, but I have my top 3 for sure.

For the moment, here's the top 5.

1. Batman Begins
2. Casablanca
3. The Mirror Has Two Faces
4. The Matrix
5. Se7en


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Add on Hitchhiker's and My Cousin Vinny (I swear to God I've used that movie title in like 7 different posts)


----------



## TGC (Sep 27, 2005)

mine are 
1. Hannibal
2. Silence of the lambs
3. Scarface
4. Donnie Darko
5. The godfather movies
i have way more...


----------



## Sake Hokage (Sep 29, 2005)

Scar Face, Forest Gump, Last Samurai, Hero, Chocolate, Whats Eating Gilbert Grape, Kill Bill vol 1, Good Fellas, He Got Game, The Hurricane, A Bronx Tail


----------



## Tia-Kun (Sep 30, 2005)

Battle Royale, That movie is just groundbreaking, from its plot to the awsome characters.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Oct 2, 2005)

1.LOTR TRILOGY
2.Gladiator
3.Harry Potter
4.X-men


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2005)

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children

Why? It's like sex for your eyes and ears. Especially if you loved the game.


----------



## Cold-NiTe (Oct 9, 2005)

Hmm I guess a good recent movie that I really liked would be Batman Begins.  Being an old school Batman fan (Hey I _grew up_ on that show!) was never so good.


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Oct 9, 2005)

_Pulp Fiction_
_Madagascar_


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 9, 2005)

_Sin City_ and _Phantom of the Opera_ are my most recent top picks.


----------



## Miss Asphyxia (Oct 11, 2005)

The Matrix-Visual orgasm...And I love the concept..And the fact that it was filmed in Sydney! 

Lord Of The Rings Trilogy-Didn't quite do the books justice, but did quite well anyway.. Brilliant acting, brilliant visuals..

Moulin Rouge-The most Art Nouveau, decadent, colourful movie I've ever seen! It has the ability to sweep me up in the action! I adore Baz Luhrmann's directing style

The Fifth Element-Milla Jovovich and Bruce Willis. And the Blue opera singing lady. Fuck I LOVE that scene!


----------



## stardust113 (Oct 11, 2005)

Lord of The Rings 1, 2, & 3 hands down


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 11, 2005)

Pulp fiction, reservior dogs, 7 samurai, the doors movie, star wars (originals), alien(s), Forest Gump, Whats Eating Gilbert Grape,
and many more i just love watching film


----------



## yummysasuke (Oct 12, 2005)

the lord of the rings trilogy of course!!


----------



## Sakura (Oct 12, 2005)

1.legally blonde
2.harry potter series
3.mr. and mrs. smith
4.odd girl out
5.win a date with tad hamilton


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 14, 2005)

there are so many, lord of the rings all of them, i'd say the first matrix, final fantasy ac, memento (sick ass movie), equilibrium, damn there are too many to name.


----------



## Guren (Oct 17, 2005)

My favorites in no particular order:

Fight Club
Sin City
The Butterfly Effect
Gladiator
Star Wars
Lord of the Rings
The Matrix


----------



## Jenova (Oct 18, 2005)

The Fifth Element.....it was just...Perfect.


----------



## Jenova (Oct 18, 2005)

The Fifth Element.....it was just...Perfect.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 20, 2005)

_New Top Ten list as of 10/20/05_

1. Batman Begins (2005)
2. Casablanca (1942)
3. The Mirror Has Two Faces (1996)
4. Inherit the Wind (1999)
5. Chasing Amy (1997)
6. Bishojo Senshi Sailormoon R (1993)
7. City of Angels (1998)
8. Underworld (2003)
9. The Matrix Revolutions (2003)
10. Lara Croft: Tomb Raider (2001)


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah i watched the new batman movie and it was sick. what a good job they've done to get batman back on track.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Oct 20, 2005)

*Matrix and Flightplan*

The Matrix Rocks!
If you like the Matrix, JOIN THIS FC!
Anyway, last Thursday I saw Flightplan. It was awesome! You should definately go see it!


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Oct 20, 2005)

Chokher Bali


----------



## redswirl (Oct 20, 2005)

cellular it was preety good


----------



## Fayt (Oct 20, 2005)

Clerks. Salsa Shark!


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 22, 2005)

1. Pulp Fiction
2. 7 samurai
3. schinler's list


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 22, 2005)

The Godfather part one 
The Godfather part two 
pulp fiction 
reservior dogs 
snatch 
fight club 
and my favorite lock stock and two smoking barrels


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Oct 22, 2005)

Seven Samurai
Pulp Fiction
Clockwork Orange
Seventh Seal
Yojimbo
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
Boondock Saints
Saving Private Ryan
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Drunken Master
Ran
Empire Strikes Back
Dr. Strangelove

No real order except the first two.


----------



## yikaln (Oct 25, 2005)

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. School of Rock
3. Italian Job
4. Initial D the Movie
5. Meet the Fockers


----------



## Ikaramashu (Oct 25, 2005)

The Last Samurai-My favorite 
Predator
War of the worlds
Underworld
Batman Bigins
Final Fantasy 7 Advent children
uhhh i really dont remember the other but i know i got many more


----------



## Narikaa (Oct 27, 2005)

Fightclub
LOTR (All 3)
The Matrix (just the first one)
The Truman Show
The Last Samurai


----------



## kage_konoha (Oct 30, 2005)

I always thought that The Matrix was a really good movie.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 30, 2005)

My favorite movie has to be the good, the bad, and the ugly


----------



## Scared Link (Oct 31, 2005)

Sin City, House of flying Daggers, FF Advent children, StrEet Fighter 2, Dragonball : Burning battles: Super violent fight Super exciting fight, Lion King, South Park the movie


----------



## Powerman (Oct 31, 2005)

The Incredibles


----------



## jinn (Oct 31, 2005)

1. Sheshank Redemption
2. Silence of the lambs
3. Saving private ryan
4. Gladiator
5. Braveheart
6. Godfather
7. Scarface
8.Pulp fiction
9. Fight Club
10. Sleepy Hollow
11. Jurrasic Park <-- Childhood fav
12. From hell
13. Ninth Gate
14. American Physco
15. Interview with the Vampire
16. Aliens <- how could i forget this one....lol

That about does it...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 31, 2005)

it's got to be lord of the rings return of the king.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 1, 2005)

1. The Crow
2. Batman (Original)
3. Batman Begins
4. Apocalypse Now
5. Half-Baked
6. Predator
7. Terminator 2
8. FF7 Advent Children
9. Dawn of the Dead
10. Interview with a Vampire


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 3, 2005)

_New Top Ten list as of 11/03/05_

1. Batman Begins (2005)
2. Casablanca (1942)
3. The Mirror Has Two Faces (1996)
4. Sailor Moon R: The Promise of the Rose (1999)
5. The Lion King (1994)
6. Cowboy Bebop: Tengoku no Tobira (2001)
7. Dune (1984)
8. Catch-22 (1970)
9. Inherit the Wind (1999)
10. The Matrix Revolutions (2003)


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 3, 2005)

*Sin city!*
House of flying Daggers, FF Advent children, StrEet Fighter 2, Dragonball : Burning battles: Super violent fight Super exciting fight, Lion King 1 and 3, South Park the movie and YuGiOh the movie.

updated.


----------



## Valdens (Nov 8, 2005)

ok , even though yugioh the movie is one of the worst 100 movies ever, hers mine
1. The spongebob Squarepants movie
2.Anchorman
3. Napoleon Dynamite
4.All The pr0n movies i watch on cinemax that i get for free.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 9, 2005)

I just remembered one of the best movies i've ever seen, the city of god. it was so good, very well made.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Nov 10, 2005)

Hm, i like :
Kill Bill
Matrix
War of the Worlds
Pulp fiction
Romeo must die
Blade

A lot more but i forgot :/


----------



## Yasha (Nov 11, 2005)

LOTR, especially The Fellowship of the Rings


----------



## Ruri (Nov 11, 2005)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
LOTR (all three)
Lost in Translation
Hero
The Matrix 
The Shadowlands
His Girl Friday
Princess Mononoke


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

Sin city, LoTR, Matrix
Hero, FF VII Advent children,
Napoleon Dynamite, oldboy
Ichi the killer, Audition
Kungfu Hustle, Kung Pow.....


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

I have seen best movies it's my favorite writes in .txt copy to paste 

Casablanca
Gone With the Wind
The Ugly, The Good, The Bad
Terminator 2
Jumanji
The Shawshank Redemption
Predator (just 1, not 2)
Godfather
Titanic (with Leo)
Seven Samurai
Omen Series
Dune
Freddy's Elm Street Series
Malcolm X
Comedy Movies series a lot (with Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis)
Lord of The Rings 2 (not 1,3)
Romper Stomper
American History X
Red River
Mr Deeds Goes To Town
Notorious
Sands of Iwo Jima
The Searchers
True Gift
Destry Rides Again
Bringing up Baby
His Girl Friday
Vertigo
North by Northwest
For Whom The Bells Toll
Sergeant York
Suspicion
High Noon
Flesh and the Devil
The African Queen
The Sea Hawk
Singing in The Rain
The Three Musketeers
On The Town
An American in Paris
Spartacus
The Wizard of Oz
Apocalypse Now
High Society
Cleopatra
East of Eden
Giant
Sabrina (with Audery Hepburn)
May Fair Lady
Highlander 1,2,3,4
The Bad and The Beautiful
Spellhound
Anastasia
Gaslight
King Kong (1933)
The Advetures of Robin Hood (1936)
Rear Window
Matrix (not 2,3)
James Bond 007 (with Sean Connery, not Roger Moore, Pierce Brosnan)
Pale Rider
Unforgiven
Le Dernier Metro
The Shining
The Thing
Tango & Cash
Rain Man
Barbar Conan
True Lies
Schindler's List
Star Wars (only old)
Pulp Fiction
China Town
Reservior Dogs
Citizen Kane
Braveheart
Mad Max
Full Metal Jacket
Green Mile
The Silence of the Lambs
Saving Private Ryan
Metropolis
Se7en
Leon
Big Trouble in Small China
Drunken Master II
Rumble in The Bronx

more....

Edit: Anime Movies? okay here.

Akira
Ninja Scroll
End of Evangelion
Arion
Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke
Cowboy Bebop - Knockin' on Heaven's Door
Nausicaa of The Valley of The Wind
Grave of The Fireflies
Vampire Hunter D - Bloodlust
Porco Rosso
Spriggan
Howl's moving Castle
Lupin III: The Castle of Cagliostro
Wonderful Days (Manwha)


----------



## Rook (Nov 16, 2005)

-Lord of the Ring Trilogy (absolute favorites)
-Star Wars saga
-Kill Bill 1 and 2
-Fight Club
-Super Troopers (funniest movie ever in my opinion)
-The Matrix
-The Last Samurai
-Godzilla (original 1950's)
-The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## C?k (Nov 16, 2005)

Rook said:
			
		

> -Lord of the Ring Trilogy (absolute favorites)
> -Star Wars saga
> -Kill Bill 1 and 2
> -Fight Club
> ...



said it all for me


----------



## Keele (Nov 17, 2005)

nova_1813 said:
			
		

> The Godfather part one
> The Godfather part two
> pulp fiction
> reservior dogs
> ...



are you english by any chance


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok I might've posted before, but heres my new list:

Cannibal! The Musical
Team America: World Poilice
Starwars (3,6,5,4,2,1)
BASEketball
SpaceBalls
SP BL&U (South Park Movie)
The Matrix (1,3,2)
Ecetera.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 17, 2005)

Donnie Darko


----------



## anbutofu (Nov 17, 2005)

Seven Samurai(Kurosawa)
Shawshank Redemption
Crash
Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail
Spirited Away
FFVII:Advent Children


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Nov 19, 2005)

There's so many I consider among the best I'll just name the most recent ones i saw:

Walk the Line
Waiting
The Mask of Zorro
Lords of Dogtown


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 19, 2005)

_New Top Ten list as of 11/19/05_

1. Batman Begins (2005)
2. Casablanca (1942)
3. Gone With The Wind (1939)
4. The Mirror Has Two Faces (1996)
5. Chasing Amy (1997)
6. Sailor Moon R: The Promise of the Rose (1999)
7. Dune (1984)
8. Inherit the Wind (1999)
9. The Matrix (1999)
10. The Empire Strikes Back (1980)

(This is a pretty major update to my list, as "Gone With The Wind" which was a previous lock on my Worst Movies list has found its way to #3 on my Top Ten.)


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 21, 2005)

Akira
Austin Powers 2
Two Hands
Ghostbusters
Terminator 2

I need to watch more of the classics


----------



## HOKAGEKYZRE (Nov 21, 2005)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> I have seen best movies it's my favorite writes in .txt copy to paste
> 
> Casablanca
> Gone With the Wind
> ...



holy crap dude...wayta kill it...now theres no more to say...oh except for like...the first drunken master...how could you forget that one???


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 21, 2005)

Where do i begin...
pirates of the caribean
lion king
aladin
finding nemo
shark tale
the amytiville horror *new*
godzilla 2000
matrix *all 3*
lord of the rings *all three*
harry potter *all three*
pokemon the first movie (i was in like for like 2 hours )
serenity
mortal kombat
the recruit
forgot rest


----------



## Lexiefaye (Nov 21, 2005)

Some of my favorites: Night of the Hunter, Lion in Winter, His Girl Friday, Bringing Up Baby, The Vivacious Lady, North by Northwest, Rebecca, A Night at The Opera, The Children's Hour, The Great Escape, Singin' in the Rain, West Side Story, Mary Poppins, ET, Fried Green Tomatoes, Snatch, Almost Famous, Secrets and Lies, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Goodbye Lenin, Les Choruses, Rabbit Proof Fence, Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Kiie-chan (Nov 22, 2005)

Ummm...:

- Howl's moving Castle
- Princess Mononoke
- Spirited Away
- Last Samurai
- Windstruck (Korean)
- Romanace of their own (korean)
- My Little bride (korean)
- SpongeBob the movie
- My tutor friend (korean)


----------



## Tautou (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a list of movies that I rank among the best I've seen, and these are ten out of that list. The first three are absolute, but the rest can change with ease. Either way, these are some movies I loved:

1). The Shawshank Redemption
2). Apocalypse Now
3). Requiem for a Dream
4). Me and You and Everyone We Know
5). Schindler's List
6). To Kill a Mockingbird
7). Magnolia
8). Inside I'm Dancing
9). Dare mo shiranai
10). Goodfellas


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 22, 2005)

HOKAGEKYZRE said:
			
		

> holy crap dude...wayta kill it...now theres no more to say...oh except for like...the first drunken master...how could you forget that one???


Jackie Chan plays Drunken Master? I never have seen it... sorry. my list that's all only on TV...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 22, 2005)

shawshank redemption is easily one of the best movies ive seen along with memento the way it was made and the way the story "progresses"  is just amazing


----------



## RabienRose (Nov 23, 2005)

Kicking & Screaming is the best so far xD.

along with H.P - Goblet of Fire


----------



## Valdens (Nov 24, 2005)

the best movies are:
Spongebob Squarepants:The Movie
Napoleon Dynamite
Anchorman:The Legend Of Ron Burgundy

those movies pwn everything in all their own individual ways


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 24, 2005)

I liked Donnie Darko, South Park's movie, So I married an axe murderer, Blacksheep, Beverly hills ninja, Tommy Boy, Billy Madison, Event Horizon, and the cube series.


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 25, 2005)

Fav movies:

The Shawshank Redemption
The godfather I, II, III
A Beautiful Mind
La Vita E Bella
Titanic (Yeah, STFU hypocrites)


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 25, 2005)

Das experiment is allso great
Take The Quiz Yourself!
i loved it


----------



## COWBOYX (Nov 26, 2005)

Guyver, Black Mask, and Kung Fu Hustle are my favorits.


----------



## sebasbostelaar (Nov 27, 2005)

Kill Bill 1 & 2, Reservoir Dogs, Pulp fiction, All films with Zhang Ziyi, LOTHR, Hayao Miyazaki's work, Indiana Jones and Star Wars series, Alien/Aliens and Alien 3, Trainspotting, Lock, stock and two smoking barrels, Spongebob the movie, The thin red line, Apocalypse now, Akira and....... Damn........ I know there must be more. Maybe I'll come back to this.


----------



## yummysasuke (Nov 28, 2005)

Initial D the movie...the human version. Hongkies (Hong Kong people) made it into a real life movie thing


----------



## botoman (Nov 28, 2005)

Saving Private Ryan
The Boondock Saints
Equilibrium
Return of the Dragon (Way of the Dragon)
The Last Samurai
Big Trouble in Little China
Snatch
Spiderman (1 & 2)
Drunken Master

*How could I forget the Back to the Future movies.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 28, 2005)

-donnie darko
-the butterly effect
-princess mononoke
-spirited away
-spongebob the movie
-chicken little
-equilibriam


----------



## Keele (Nov 28, 2005)

fist of fury with bruce lee, has the awesome fight scenes proboly bruce's best movie


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 28, 2005)

ow ow saw kung fu hustle last weekend and i loved it
adds to my list
of to see a clockwork orange >_>


----------



## dragonofraven (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, I have no definite favorite, but my favorites are

1. Wild Wild West(I can watch the thing over and over)
2. Sin City(so awesomely dark)
3. Punisher(come on, who doesn't like that guy's coat?)
4. Spiderman 2(action scenes are just nice)
5. Daredevil
6. Constantine(just... plain... awesome)


----------



## Neon (Nov 30, 2005)

These are not really the BEST movies i have seen but my personal faves

1. Return of the Jedi
2. Jurassic park
3. Princess Mononoke


oh I give up theres way to many for a movie buff like me


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Dec 2, 2005)

umm...
FF7:Advent children


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 10, 2005)

Last Samurai
Master and Commander
LotR Trilogy
Merlin
Braveheart
Dragonheart
Minority Report
Spider-Man (1 & 2)
X-Men (1 & 2)
Star Wars (3-6. 1 and 2 sucked...)
Constantine
Matrix (only first one)
Butterfly Effect
Spanglish
Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 10, 2005)

Orgazmo is one of my favorite movies,godamn that movie was funny.

soundguy:I dont wanna sound like a queer or anything but i feel like having sex to you tonight ^^


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 10, 2005)

*1) The good The bad and the ugly trilogy
2) Matrix trilogy
3) Godfather trilogy
4) Fight Club
5) The usual Suspects
6) LOTR Trilogy*


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2005)

My favorites are as follows.....
Spirited Away
Star Wars Saga
LOTR
Armeggedon
Forest Gump (don't judge me....)


----------



## traquenard (Dec 10, 2005)

Kung Pow : enter the fist maybe saw it 50 times be now.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 10, 2005)

i just recently watched the two towers again, it's a pretty damn good movie. LOTR triliogy is definately one of the best, however i still love some classics, like shawshank redemption, schindlers list, godfather, star wars IV - VI


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 19, 2005)

_New list as of 12/19/2005:_

1. Batman Begins (2005)
2. Casablanca (1942)
3. Gone With The Wind (1939)
4. The Mirror Has Two Faces (1996)
5. Citizen Kane (1941)
6. The Matrix (1999)
7. Scrooged (1988)
8. Sailor Moon S (1994)
9. Schindler's List (1993)
10. Star Trek: Insurrection (1998)

_Christmas is seriously influencing my list.  The Matrix should not be nearly this high, and Star Trek Insurrection?  I have a soft spot for immortality stories this time of year.  Next year, I expect King Kong to find its way on my Top 10._


----------



## Shogun (Dec 19, 2005)

recent good films are: Howl's moving castle (i thought it was better then spirited away) Batman Begins, Sin City and thass about it, can't do an all times favourites because i can't be bothered to think about all the films i have seen.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 19, 2005)

recently released, soon to be classics, narnia and kong. 2 of the best movies i've seen this year.


----------



## gamesector (Dec 22, 2005)

Oldboy
The Godfather
LotR
Scarface
Bus 174
The Bourne Identity

Just a few of my faves..


----------



## zuhair (Dec 25, 2005)

Narnia(ok lo)...HP goblet of fire(totally booring better read book)...zethura(Not BAD)


----------



## Hellcrow (Dec 26, 2005)

My vote goes to Forrest Gump!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 26, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _I'll say(in NO particular order whatsoever)_ 




Lord of the Rings trilogy

LA Confidential

The Last Samurai

the original Matrix

Austin Powers 1 and 2

Goodfellas

Batman Begins

Friday/Next Friday

Halloween 1, 2, 4, 5.(I don't know what in the world part 3 was).

Rocky I-IV

Cowboy Bebop: Knocking on Heaven's Door(Tengoku no Tobira)

Die Hard 1 and Die Hard With a Vengeance

Training Day

Lion King 1

Cocktails

Coach Carter

Old School

American Pie(all 3)

Mission: Impossible I and II

Lethal Weapon 1-4

Fight Club

Robin Hood: Men in Tights(LOL, I forgot about this one).

Dumb and Dumber(w/ Jim Carrey)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

Ace Ventura 1 and 2

The Truman Show

The Man in the Iron Mask

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy

Terminator 2

Back to the Future Trilogy

Rush Hour 1/2

Rumble in the Bronx

Jackie Chan's Police Story 1 & 2(haven't seen the others yet)

Forest Gump

Shawshank Redemption

Kill Bill Vol. 1 and 2

Spider-Man 1 and 2

Boyz N The Hood

Donnie Brasco

Tokyo Godfathers(interesting movie)

Se7en

Notting Hill(sue me)

Pretty Woman(sue me)

Coming to America

Fist of Legend

Trading Places

Desperado

Mask of Zorro

Moving

Brewster's Millions

Home Alone 1 and 2 only!

Brink(LOL sue me!)

Crash

Pulp Fiction

The Negotiator

Groundhog Day

Tae Guk Gi: Brotherhood of War

Bad Boys

Dusk Before Dawn

Ocean's 11 and 12

War of the Worlds

Stewie Griffin: The Untold Story

Remember the Titans

Equilibrium

Face/Off
Swordfish
Meet the Parents
Jumanji
Nightmare on Elm Street movies
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
The Sandlot
A Christmas Story
I'm Gonna Get You Sucka
Big Daddy
Kickboxer 1
Double Impact


----------



## Enigma7 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hmm. Predator? Especially AVP, Harry Potter series are okay, last film I watched was Goblet of fire which sucked (the new director is crap.. and so many parts taken out)
LOTR two towers and return of the kings were good, and also Saw and Saw II


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 26, 2005)

1.) Star Wars Episode III: The Revenge of the Sith
2.) The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
3.) The Last Samurai
4.) Gladiator
5.) Batman Begins
6.) The Godfather
7.) Saving Private Ryan
8.) Kingdom of Heaven
9.) The Matrix: Revolutions
10.) X-men 2: X-men United.


----------



## Dav1s (Dec 26, 2005)

Here are a few of my favorite movies...there not in any specific order:

1. the last samurai
2. phonebooth
3. braveheart
4. little nicky
5. troy
6. kong (peter jacksons)
7. gladiator
etc,etc,etc


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Dec 28, 2005)

not in order of favorite 

1) Hitch
2) LOTR 1-2-3
3) Friday afternext
4) and many more


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

Let's add "The Godfather Part 1" onto the scattered list as well.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 29, 2005)

ok the title in this section should be changed. *it should say favorite movies you have ever seen instead*, since that was the description in the first post.  i have seen very good films, but they weren't always my favorite. everyone seems to be naming their favorite films so the title should be changed. 

ill name my fav. movies then:
Amelie
American Beauty
Ice Storm
It Happened One Night
Clorkwork Orange
Igby Goes Down

there are probably more...


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 2, 2006)

Donnie Darko
Donnie Brasco
Kill Bill 1&2
Star wars return of the jedi
Godfather 1-3
.....


----------



## Devilguy (Jan 2, 2006)

The following movies are among my favorite ones (in no peculiar order), although I may forget some:
- Spiderman 1 & 2
- Batman Returns
- Anastasia
- ExistenZ
- Scary movie (the first)
- Down with love (aka Bye bye love)
- Shaolin soccer
- Bridget Jones' Diary
- Working Girl
- Mrs Doubtfire / Big Momma's House (basically the same movie but quite funny)
- Up Close & Personal
- The War of the Roses
- House of flying daggers
- Ring (US and JP)
- Dangerous Minds
- The Devil's Advocate
- Basic
- What Lies Beneath


----------



## sleeping6ftunder (Jan 2, 2006)

one of my all time favorite movies is fight club. also there is the crow,the craft, kill bill and pulp fiction


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 3, 2006)

_My Top Ten favorites as of 1/3/2006:_

1. Batman Begins (2005)
2. Casablanca (1942)
3. The Mirror Has Two Faces (1996)
4. The Matrix (1999)
5. Citizen Kane (1941)
6. Gone With The Wind (1939)
7. Chasing Amy (1997)
8. Mindwalk (1990)
9. Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith (2005)
10. Cowboy Bebop: Tengoku no Tobira (2001)

_I feel good about this list for the first time in a long while, even with the #9 position.  These are movies that I can get something new from everytime I watch them._


----------



## Byakuy? Kuchiki (Jan 4, 2006)

My Top Five favorites:

1. Running Out Of Time
2. A True Mob Story
3. Infernal Affairs
4. Memento (2000)
5. Dumb And Dumber

Not in any particular oder, it depends on the mood.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 4, 2006)

Infernal Affairs I-III
Saving Private Ryan
Forrest Gump


----------



## Heroic (Jan 7, 2006)

Braveheart  *nods*


----------



## damnhot (Jan 7, 2006)

pulp fiction
lord of the rings trilogy
snatch
forrest gump  =  classic
star wars ep3



cant remember anymore now


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 7, 2006)

The Crow^^


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 12, 2006)

1: Oldboy
2: Big Trouble in Little China
3: Battle Royale
4: Crow
5: Fear and Loathing in Las vegas!


----------



## danthegenin (Jan 14, 2006)

scary movie 3
team america
the family stone
happy gilmore
star wars series(havent seen all)
lotr series(havent seen all)


----------



## dada blinks (Jan 14, 2006)

I have watched so many movies and have so many favs but some that really stand out from the croud are:

1. lotr series
2.matrix trilogy
3.harry potter series
4. agent cody banks 1 (because of hilry duff my fav acctress lol!!)
5. friends 

And loads more but cant name them  because i would be here for ages but have other things to do


----------



## less (Jan 14, 2006)

"Deer Hunter" and "Citizen Kane" rocks my socks every time I see I them.

Man, I feel old


----------



## Yojimbo (Jan 14, 2006)

the usual suspects
fight club


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 14, 2006)

spirit, pokemon the movie 3, The Iron Monkey 1, spawn and The Carwash. In any order.


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 14, 2006)

donnie darko 
amelié 
fight club


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 14, 2006)

tooo much to post
-pulp fictio
-donnie darko
-fight club
-sin city
-snatch
-forrest gump

and the list keeps on going


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jan 15, 2006)

Kill Bill
Bad Boys
Hero
Romeo must Die


----------



## Lingz (Jan 15, 2006)

- Battle Royale
- Infernal Affairs


----------



## cooiecooie (Jan 15, 2006)

Daddy day care
Hitch
LOTR series
Harry Potter series
Final Fantasy Advent Children
... can't think of them now


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 16, 2006)

the matrix trliogy
star wars triliogy
beavis and butthead movie


----------



## Nill (Jan 16, 2006)

Master and Margarita

King Kong

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## Seany (Jan 17, 2006)

Wedding Crashers. Just hilarious.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 17, 2006)

4 Rooms, just a good old movie =D


----------



## Shadowscar (Jan 17, 2006)

I like Steven Chou movies like Kung fu Hustle, Shoulin soccar and Royal Tramp 1 & 2


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 17, 2006)

Ran, Pupl Fiction, Elephant, Memento, Kagemusha, Der Undergang, The Shining etc.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> 4 Rooms, just a good old movie =D



*endorses*

13 Cnverstaions about One thing was majestic as well. alo; I shall forever remain fanboyishly in love with Lost In Translation.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

Yokimbo, Labyrinth, The Usual Suspects, Irreversible, Vidoq, The Seven Samurai, City of Lost Children, Last Man Standing, Suicide Kings, FUBAR, The Godfather...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

wedding crashers
save our green plantet....


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 17, 2006)

The Usual Suspects. Thanks, Cata. Can't belive I forgot this masterpiece.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh and The Last Emperor, Akira, Near Dark (everything but the last ten minutes), Sin City


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

YES

Sin City and Akira

Yesyesyes


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you never seen the Last Emperor?

o.O

Crap, one that I cannot believe I forgot.

*Ravenous*. Robert Carlysle plus a twistedly cheerful banjo composed soundtrack plus cannibalism and dark humour equals teh awesomeness.


----------



## CHEEZEWILLENDYOU! (Jan 18, 2006)

The Shawshank Redemption, Pulp Fiction, Se7en, American History X, and Platoon.


----------



## Spidey (Jan 18, 2006)

Hm, just wanted to add Cool Hand Luke to my old list(it's somewhere on here :/ 

But yeah, amazing film and allagory(sp?) of christ.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 21, 2006)

1. Seven Samurai
2. Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
3. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
4. Ran
5. Yojimbo
6. Pulp Fiction
7. Cool Hand Luke
8. The Boondock Saints
9. Monty Python?s Holy Grail
10. Raiders of the Lost Ark
11. The Seventh Seal
12. Leon the Professional
13. The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
14. A Clockwork Orange
15. The Usual Suspects
16. Se7en
17. The Celebration
18. Once Upon a Time in the West
19. Glory
20. Rain Man

Subject to change every seventeen minutes...


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 21, 2006)

mortal kombat 1 & 2 
star wars triliogy
rush hour 2
hellboy
i guess that it for now


----------



## pislayer (Jan 22, 2006)

Here are the movies that I really like:
Tomb Raider 1&2 (because I really like Angelina Jolie)
Series of Unfortunate Events
Lord Of the Rings 1,2,&3
White Chicks


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 22, 2006)

Best movie I ever seen? The last samurai I guess, realy good one!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 26, 2006)

Best movie ever is Seven Samurai...


----------



## ~S?lvia~ (Jan 26, 2006)

well, I can't say it in order, but I love the Cowboy bebop - the movie; the godfather trilogy; American pie (all 3); Scarface; Advent Children; Pulp fiction; hmm... I don't know.. there are so many... 

ohh.. but I can't forget the Kung foo hustle... awsome.. lol


----------



## Ruri (Jan 26, 2006)

I posted a list earlier, but I have to add Whisper of the Heart.  This film is quickly becoming one of my favorite Studio Ghibli productions. <3


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2006)

LOTR all of them and the good the bad and the ugly and star wars all of them and KING KONG.


----------



## Railith (Jan 26, 2006)

Once Upon a Time in Mexico, honestly my one of my favorite moives ever stylisticly and kickassery.


----------



## uchihafangirl15 (Jan 26, 2006)

My favorite movie is The Snow Queen. It was three hours long yet it kept me so interested it was worth it


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Feb 2, 2006)

hmm hard 2 say...

somewhere in my top 10 would b
napolean dynamite
finding nemo
white chicks
mean girls
panic room
the ring
scary movie series
harry potter 1+3
Lotr
kill bill


----------



## Chaos Saiyajin (Feb 2, 2006)

Let's see...

The Last Samurai
All of Star Wars
X-Men and X2
Spiderman and Spiderman 2
Van Helsing
The Day After Tommorow
Naked Gun/Naked Gun 2 1/2/Naked Gun 33 1/3
All of Austin Powers
Dumb and Dumber & Dumb and Dumberer
Napolean Dynamite


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Feb 5, 2006)

King Kong and Goblet of Fire


----------



## Knight of Fate (Feb 6, 2006)

Mine will be these:
 Lord of the Rings Series
 The Last Samurai
 Phantom of the Opera
 Harry Potter Series
 Shaolin Soccer
 Zorro
 The Three Musketeers
 The Day after Tomorrow
 FFVII: Advent Children
 The Matrix Series


----------



## supachunk_lbc (Feb 8, 2006)

v for vendetta... its not out, but its already gonna be great


----------



## itachi62 (Feb 9, 2006)

My favorite movies are


1.dumb and dumber
2.kung fu hustle
3.Lord of the rings series
4.Austin Power series
5.March of the penguins

And I got some more but I forgot.


----------



## itachi62 (Feb 9, 2006)

itachi62 said:
			
		

> My favorite movies are
> 
> 
> 1.dumb and dumber
> ...


----------



## itachi62 (Feb 9, 2006)

itachi62 said:
			
		

> itachi62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r_ray52 (Feb 9, 2006)

kill bill I II
back to the future I II III
starwars III
final destination I not sure about other two 
harry potter
austin powers
resident evil I II
matrix I II
spider man I II
fantastic 4


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Feb 9, 2006)

- Space Odyssey 2001, 2010
- Ronin
- Carlito's way
- The Recruit
- Patton
- Tora Tora Tora
- Killer (polish film)
- Boys Don't Cry (polish one, "Chłopaki nie płaczą")


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Feb 10, 2006)

_This is probably my final list where movies are concerned.  I'm not interested in a Worst Movies list anymore.  We all know what sucks.  Also, I'm not putting dates anymore, since the idea is best movies of all-time._

1. Batman Begins
2. Casablanca
3. The Mirror Has Two Faces
4. The Matrix
5. Sailor Moon R
6. The Godfather Part II
7. Lost in Translation
8. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
9. Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
10. Cowboy Bebop: Tengoku no Tobira


----------



## TicoTico (Feb 10, 2006)

1. Monty Python and the Holy Grail! Amen!

Other good ones I remember, at the top of my head.. Bad Taste, Meet the Feebles, American Beauty, Shrek II (yeah I appreciate good comedies a lot), Lord of the Rings III (I don't like the movies that much, but visually this one's just blew me away!), and some others whose names I can't remember but haven't been mentioned here.


----------



## pislayer (Feb 12, 2006)

The best movies that I have ever seen were The Silence Of The Lambs and Hannibal.


----------



## garra4ever (Feb 12, 2006)

PeachGummi said:
			
		

> my fave movies R:
> head over heels
> dick
> down with love
> ...


the cat in the hat was terrible! i wasted 9 bucks to see it in theaters


----------



## C?k (Feb 13, 2006)

garra4ever said:
			
		

> the cat in the hat was terrible! i wasted 9 bucks to see it in theaters


 
agreed it was really stupid and childish, and not even that funny lol


----------



## Maku (Feb 13, 2006)

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas
2. The Pianist
3. The Matrix


----------



## Ashura (Feb 14, 2006)

Batman Begins
Star Wars Episode 3
Fantastic 4
Wedding Crashers.

Thats all I can think of now.


----------



## Neji48972 (Feb 14, 2006)

Munich could probably be one of the 100 greatest movies of all time.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

Sin City is one of them.....
FFVII for CGI movie........


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 14, 2006)

Mine Are
1.Kill bill 1 & 2
2.Pulp Fiction
3.Unbreakable


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Feb 15, 2006)

LOTR series isnt bad..one of the best i've seen


----------



## hayate-kun (Feb 15, 2006)

Indiana Jones trilogy....and Kung Fu Hustle, Kung Pow and Ong Bak...


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Feb 17, 2006)

Party Monster
Shaun Of The Dead
The Evil Dead
Army of Darkness
Dawn of the Dead (Both Versions)
May
Willard (re-make)
Donnie Darko
James and the Giant Peach
Appleseed
Gay Purr-ee
A Tale Of Two Sisters
Ju-on: The Curse
The Eye
Night on the Galactic Railroad
almost anything done by Tim Burton
almost anything done by Hayao Miyazaki 
almost anything done by George A. Romero


----------



## nessa17 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wedding Crashers!!!!
i've never laughed so hard in 
a movie theater.
The Road to Perdition
that movie's just plan sad
but also very good


----------



## Oggi (Feb 18, 2006)

Spirited Away, Scary Movie 1, Happy Gilmore, Underworld, meh...probably more


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 18, 2006)

They Live with Roddy Piper. Cant get much better than that.

"Im here to chew bubblegum and kick some ass, but im all outta bubblegum!"


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2006)

Eternal Sunshine for the spotless mind.

Whisper of the heart

My neighbor totoro

and recently.

The constant gardener.


----------



## Jok3ster (Feb 18, 2006)

FFVII Advent Children was good cgi, umm.. kung fu hustle was funny.. 40-year old virgin was good.. yeah


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 19, 2006)

Here are all of 'em:

Sin City
Kill Bill Volume 1 and 2
Meet the Parents
Austin Powers
Kung Pow
Kung Fu Hustle
Toy Story 1 and 2
Mulan
Akira
Stewie Griffen the Untold Story; Family Guy
Pokemon Movie One
White men Can't Jump
Lion King 1 and 3
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
Mosters Inc
Jack
Boys N The Hood
Soul Plane
Adventure Duo
Memoirs of a Geisha  
Dodgeball
Dragonball Z : Violent Fight! Super Exciting Fight!
Dragonball Z Movie 10: Dangerous Partners
Dragonball Z Movie 12: The Rebirth of Fusion! 
Dragonball Z: The Lost Movie
Shrek
Saw
The Excorsist
The Ring
Scary Movie One
Scary Movie Two
Scary Movie Three
Donnie Darko
The night before Chrismas
Fantastic 4
Street Fighter 2
The Batman (The 1989 one)
There is something about Mary
Cast Away
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood!
White Chicks
South Park the Movie
Friday
Next Friday
Fiday After Next
Monster In Law
National Treausure
House of Flying Daggers
Hero
War of the Worlds
Star Wars Episode One : The Phantom Menace 
Star Wars Episode Two : Attack of the Clones 
Star Wars Episode Three : Revenge of the Sith
Star Wars Episode Four : A new Hoper
Star Wars Episode Five : The Empire Strikes Back
Star Wars Episode Six : Return of the Jedi


----------



## Sakura (Feb 19, 2006)

Memoirs of a Geisha.
Wedding Crashers.
Lord of the Rings.
Sin City.
Seabiscuit.
The Dukes of Hazzard.

=)


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 19, 2006)

Ahhh Wedding Crashers was funny XD I would love to do that for a living!


----------



## Leen (Feb 26, 2006)

Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring
Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
Lord of the Rings - Return of the King
Titanic
A Beautiful Mind
The King and I
Verttigo
Crouching Tiger and Hidden Dragon
Cold Mountain

Those are some of the best movies I've seen.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 26, 2006)

I luved Rush Hor 2 xD


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

Kamikaze girls. check it out....


----------



## graysocks (Feb 28, 2006)

Edward Scissorhands.

The sheer innocence of Edward that has just been flung into an unreal setting of quite real people is amazing. So many messages that i've learned from and the whole movie itself is just aweworthy.


----------



## kire (Mar 1, 2006)

armageddon
lord of the rings (all)
star wars (all)
the core
spiderman 2
mixed nuts
star trek (First contact and nemisis)
paycheck
stealth
just to name a few....


----------



## Raptor (Mar 1, 2006)

Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Star Wars (every one but specially the empire strikes back)
Final Fantasy VII
Batman (the original)
The Godfather trilogy
Exorcist (the original)
Munich
Gladiator
A beautiful Mind


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 15, 2006)

*"FINAL FANTASY VII: ADVENT CHILDREN" IS A WIN!!!!*


----------



## saiga (Mar 16, 2006)

Hollywood Movies: 
- 40 yr old virgin
- Pirates of the Carribean
- Harry Potter

Asian Movies (Funny how i watch it the most lol):
- My Sassy Girl
- The Classic
- Flying Boys
- Sex is Zero
- A Moment to Remember
- Daddy Long Legs
and etc


----------



## Atreyu (Mar 16, 2006)

Just Married
Just Friends
Harry Potter(the new one)


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 20, 2006)

Godfather part 1


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 20, 2006)

Anime: Gundam wing endless waltz and Spirited Away
Asian: One missed call and Hero
American: Legally blonde and Pirates of the Carribean
Swedish: Mannen i graven brevid (the man in the neighboring grave)and Hip Hip Hora (Hip Hip whore)


----------



## Kent (Mar 20, 2006)

Spirited away and The man behind the ironmask


----------



## Minerva (Mar 20, 2006)

The Boondock Saints
Interview with the Vampire
The Last Samurai
Hero
Legend

Uh uh.. *blank*


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 20, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Serenity
Family Guy: Stewie Griffin the Untold Story
I, Robot
Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Khan
Shaun Of The Dead


----------



## Shellshock (Mar 20, 2006)

I guess, they would be:

-Black Hawk Down
-The Doom Generation
-Battle Royale
-Deathwatch
-Dog Soldiers
-Braindead  
-LOTR-series
-StarWreck
-Ghost In The Shell
-The Naked Gun -series (Leslie Nielsen Ownz!)


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 21, 2006)

I would say "The Empire of the Sun", Spielberg's movie, and "The Last Emperor", Bernardo Bertolucci's movie. 
Recently, I loved "Capote" and "Thumbsucker".


----------



## Si Style (Mar 21, 2006)

Anchorman
O Brother where art thou
Final Fantasy VII AC


----------



## princesstaco (Mar 22, 2006)

"Where'd you get those clothes....from the TOILET store?" 

The Anchorman is definately one of my favorite movies. That line had me giggling like a 10 year old telling a new poop joke for the first time. 

I also especially like:

American Beauty
Kill Bill
The Matrix (the first one, of course)
Amile 
Moulin Rouge
The Lion King


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 22, 2006)

The New World


----------



## the monkey (Mar 22, 2006)

Harry potter 4, that's one I really like.


----------



## tank! (Mar 22, 2006)

LotR
Matrix (original)
Star Wars III & IV
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Jurassic Park
Amelie
Good, Bad and the Ugly

Anime: Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away, Akira


----------



## LieToMe (Mar 25, 2006)

StarWars
Harry Potter
Matrix 
War of the Worlds
V for Vendetta
King Kong
Lord of the Rings


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 26, 2006)

Lets say:
PotC
Butterfly effect
Valentine (I love the blood/romance scenes XD)
and some Mr. Bean movies ><

Anime: 
Kiki's delivery service
Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz


----------



## Cersei (Mar 27, 2006)

Kill Bill vol. 1 and 2, the last samurai, the ring 1 and 2, the grudge, batman begins, final destination 1-3, underworld, meet the fockers


----------



## coriander (Mar 27, 2006)

my favorite movies are,
Forrest Gump
City of God
Good Will Hunting
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Garden State
Big Fish
In America
Dead Poets Society
Before Sunset
Life is Beautiful

..smiles...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 27, 2006)

inside man would have to be considered one of the best movies i've ever seen. i really liked it.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol add another movie to my list =P

I seen the new H-P on Monday =O It was awesome! Also, Date Movie was really funny!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roflmao, the bit where he looks like he is having sex at the table!! And the cat on the toilet!! roflmao!


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 27, 2006)

definity jackie chan's *drunken master *the first one


----------



## Miang (Mar 28, 2006)

crash
it was pretty good
not only as s film but it had a message


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 29, 2006)

oh and i liked *anchorman* with will farrel


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 29, 2006)

American History X is very good also. A "must see" movie.


----------



## Fingon (Mar 30, 2006)

My all time favorites are Armageddon, Braveheart and X-Men!


----------



## gamesector (Apr 3, 2006)

Oldboy
LotR Trilogy
Scarface
The Godfather
La Haine
Bus 174
X2
The Bourne Identity
A Tale of Two Sisters
Battle Royale
Dawn of the Dead (remake)

All amazing films!


----------



## Vaizard (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, so many for me.

Ikiru
Seven Samurai
Citizen Kane
The Seventh Seal
The Bicycle Thief
8 1/2
La Dolce Vita
Tokyo Story
Wild Strawberries
The Godfather 1 and 2
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
Dr. Strangelove

There are many more, but I'll keep it short.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 7, 2006)

i've seen a lot of good movies, but the best i've recently seen was memoirs of a geisha


----------



## hug3 (Apr 8, 2006)

1. Tai Fighter
2. Battle Royal
3. Fist of Legend
4. Shiri
5. Dumb and Dumber


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2006)

Fingon said:
			
		

> My all time favorites are Armageddon, Braveheart and X-Men!


I agree except on X-men, didn't like the first but the second was great.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 8, 2006)

My favorite movie would have to be _happy gilmore_ with Adam Sandler.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Apr 8, 2006)

Childhood faves:
Fantasia
Secret of Nimh(I actually saw it recently)
Alice and Wonderland

Faves:
AKIRA 
Wallace and Gromit
Castle in the Sky
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 10, 2006)

Goodfellas
Training Day
Pulp Fiction
Fight Club
Empire Strikes Back
...and the wildcard, Conan The Barbarian


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 12, 2006)

RECENT FAVS:
V for Vendetta (A+)
Firewall (it's okay...)
Date Movie (it's ridiculous. it's stupid. it isnt even well made. It's just funny)
Team America (A+++ funniest movie ever)

But my all time favs are:
Revenge of the sith
Cannibal! The Musical


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 14, 2006)

SW (both trilogies)
Lotr trilogy
Kingdom of heaven
PoC
Sin City
Matrix trilogy
Life is beautiful
The pianist
King Kong


----------



## mallomints (Apr 17, 2006)

King Kong
Harry Potter
The Truman Show
Bruce Almighty 
Pirates of the Carribean
The Notebook
Spirited Away
Big Daddy
Tommy Boy 
Billy Madison
Pearl Harbor
Ace Ventura
The Grudge
Elf 
Ghost
Lair Lair
Love Actually
Peter Pan 
Prom Queen
Mean Girls
Parent Trap 
The Breakfast Club
Outsiders
Freaky Friday
Tomb Raider
The Mask 
Kiki's Deliver Service
Girl With A Pearl Earring
Princess Dairies 
Ever After
Monster-in-Law
Princess Mononoke 
Skeleton Key 
American Wedding
 Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants 
Mr. and Mrs. Smith
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory 
Tuck Everlasting 
i am sam 
Castle in the Sky
Memoirs of a Geisha
The Longest Yard
What's Eating Gilbert Grape



I love me movies :3


----------



## De Monies (Apr 21, 2006)

Billy Elliott and Napoleon Dynamite are my two favourite movies of alltime.
oh and disney


----------



## yummysasuke (Apr 21, 2006)

Lately, the best movie I've seen is V for Vendetta. But all time fave would definitely be the LOTR trilogy. And agreeing with DE, disney movies are always good too!! ^__^ Especailly the animation ones.


----------



## De Monies (Apr 21, 2006)

Disney movies FTW!


----------



## Spike (Apr 21, 2006)

Anchorman
Crash
The Boondock Saints
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Snatch

That's only a few.


----------



## d.Lughie (Apr 21, 2006)

50 first dates
Crash
Hitch
Sixth Sense
Love Actually
IRobot
Bad Boys
The Incredibles
Enemy of the States


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2006)

Independence Day
Austin Powers
Shrek
The Matrix (First)
V for Vendetta
The Nightmare before christmas
Dodgeball


----------



## kire (Apr 23, 2006)

Independance day
enemy of the state
men in black 1
paycheck
harry potters
almost famous
mixed nuts...


----------



## Hiraedd (Apr 23, 2006)

Alfie
Gladiator
Hidalgo
Crouching tiger hidden dragon
Bring it On 1&2


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 24, 2006)

Ran
Kagemusha
Schichin No Samurai (sp?)
Cube
2001
Bladerunner
Akira
La Haine
Commando


----------



## Alya-Sasuke (Apr 30, 2006)

I adore movies, lol..

there are so mnay that i loved,, here some that comes to my mind now:

TITANIC

Romeo & Juliet

All Wesley Snipe's movies

All Denzel Washinghton's movies

All 2pac's movies

in other words.. All Black movies ^^ lol >> but am not black

House of WAX

Jeepers Creepers

Glory Road

The air up there

The sixth man

Pearl Harbour

Long Time Dead

The Mod Squad

Flight Plan

the list goes on .. and on .. and on .. lool


----------



## pislayer (Apr 30, 2006)

Forrest Gump is one of the best movies I have ever seen.


----------



## Anego (Apr 30, 2006)

iL mare (korean movie) and Jin Roh! ^-^


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

No question the LOTR series


----------



## Heroin (Apr 30, 2006)

Dam thats a hard one...ummm I for got what its called I think it was called (Kill bill) the first one.


----------



## Nuriel (May 2, 2006)

My favorite movies:

Pirates of the Caribbean
The Usual Suspects
Fight Club
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Matrix


----------



## masterpopo2 (May 2, 2006)

KING FREAKIN KONG


----------



## Keme (May 2, 2006)

These are a couple of my favorite films:

Highlander
Breakfast At Tiffany's
Jaws
Hero (the one featuring Jet Li)
My Cousin Vinny
Star Wars sagas
Tron
Xanadu
Practical Magic
The Untouchables
Troop Beverly Hills
A Midsummer Night's Dream
Major League
Major League 2
The Three Musketeers (Disney version)
Tokyo Raiders
Indiana Jones Trilogy (Raiders of the Lost Ark, The Temple of Doom and The Last Crusade)
Karate Kid
Pee-Wee's Big Adventures
Ski School 2


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (May 6, 2006)

Chariots of Fire
Gandhi
AKIRA


----------



## YamiB. (May 6, 2006)

-Europa Europa! Especially the ballroom dancing scene.
-Fight Club
-Akira
-The Godfather
-Battle Royale
-Shaolin Soccer


----------



## Black Swan (May 6, 2006)

The best movies i have ever seen, hmmmmmmmmmm let's see........

Cinema Paradisa is probably my favorite, its a beautifull story, that is makes you do everything a movie is supposed to make you do, laugh, cry, lift your spirits, care for the characters.  Its truly a great movie and recomend to everyone, one of the truly great Italian films.

Another Italian movie that I love is The Bicycle Thief a riveting realistic and depressing film.  I have not cried after seeing a movie since mustafa died in the lion king, and that was when i was a kid.


----------



## Slicer (May 8, 2006)

Taxi Driver
Fargo
Godfather
Goodfellas 
Pulp Fiction
Spirited Away
Back To The Future 
The Big Lebowski
Adaptation
The Lion King


----------



## Exiled_Angel (May 10, 2006)

hmmm favioute film, well i have a top five but i can't put just one film up there i don't think, well anyway my top five are

fight club, cause well it's a great film and an even greater book should be read as well as watched hehe just aswome

nightmare before christmas

and others....my memory is not working at the moment


----------



## plebian182 (May 10, 2006)

Shawshank Redemption is an amazing film


----------



## Harlita (May 12, 2006)

I always like "The Poseidon Adventure" and the LOTR trilogy.. 

But my favorite movie still and always will be Monty Python and the Search for the Holy Grail. 


No doubt.


----------



## Heroin (May 12, 2006)

house of wax
x-men 2
lord of the rings
lord of the rings2
lord of the rings3
spiderman 2
saw
saw2


----------



## esoteric` (May 14, 2006)

Full Metal Jacket 

Stanley Kubrick is just an amazing director and this is a favorite of the films I've seen from him.


----------



## Ian Altano (May 14, 2006)

the 6 Star Wars films, hands down

also the Pest (short for Pestario Vargas, really funny movie), LotR trilogy, Matrix Trilogy

yeah, i like trilogies...


----------



## Katsura (May 14, 2006)

Shawshank Rememption
Godfather Trio
Goodfellas
Pulp Fiction
Raging Bull
Heat
Gladiator
Taxidriver
Donnie Brasco


----------



## Lspeyer (May 14, 2006)

The Last of the Mohicans
The Lord of the Rings triology
Donnie Darko
The usual suspects
Kill Bill volume 1
Indiana Jones triology


----------



## Rori (May 14, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
LOTR Trilogy
HP's, So far.


----------



## TsunadeSama (May 14, 2006)

Here is a list of my favorite movies that I watch when I feel down and tired.
1.Harry Potter movies.
2Chronicals of Narina movie
3.The Naruto movies
4.Spy Kids series
5.The Pokemon Movies
7.good holiday movies


----------



## Kaaspeer (May 14, 2006)

1. 8th Mile
2. Ben Hur
3. Titanic
4. Lotr 3
5. Godfather 2


----------



## Toffeeman (May 14, 2006)

My favourite films, in no particular order:

The Last Samurai (_which also has my favourite movie soundtrack ever_)
Advent Horizon
The Lord of the Rings trilogy
Casshern
Collateral
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Kill Bill vol. 1 & 2
Pulp Fiction
The Rock
Star Wars: Episode III (_yes, episode 3_ )
The House on Haunted Hill (_there was just something incredibily eerie about it.._)
The Matrix (_the first one_)



			
				TsunadeSama said:
			
		

> Here is a list of my favorite movies that I watch when I feel down and tired.
> 1.Harry Potter movies.
> 2Chronicals of Narina movie
> 3.The Naruto movies
> ...


Holy crap... are you really 22?


----------



## Anego (May 14, 2006)

Mar Adrento (The Sea Inside)
Jin Roh
Dancer in The Dark
iL Mare
Last Life in The Universe
Millennium Actress
Legend of the Fall
LOTR


----------



## Roy (May 18, 2006)

LOTR all 3 of them


----------



## Supaxile (May 22, 2006)

See No Evil
Equilibrium
LOTR Trilogy
The Ring 2
Dark Water (Ring 2 Copy)
Shaolin Soccer
Kung Fu Hustle
Kung Pow
Narnia Chronicles
Collateral
Kill Bill vol 1 & 2
The Amytiville Horror
Saw
The Game
Taxi
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
Dumb and Dumber
Dumb and Dumber: When Harry met Lloyd
Scary Movie 1,3,4 (2's Boring)
The Grudge
Skeleton Key
Be Cool
Alien Vs Predator
I Still know...
Jeepers Creepers 1

Im so Boring


----------



## sasuke_joyce94 (May 22, 2006)

Howl's Moving Castle and Spirited Away


----------



## Kaki (May 22, 2006)

Forest gump is a good emotional movie.....


----------



## Mat?icha (May 22, 2006)

now it is "the god father".


----------



## Frieza (May 22, 2006)

Dirty Pretty Things. It is british but amazing.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 3, 2006)

Anchorman is probably hands down the best movie that I've ever seen.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 3, 2006)

X man Series.
Spider man Serias.
Star Wars Series.
Lately.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 3, 2006)

X man Series.
Spider man Serias.
Star Wars Series.
Lately.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jun 3, 2006)

Hmmm, the best movie I've seen would have to be Angela's Ashes. So sad yet really well made


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jun 3, 2006)

Best being different than favourite, huh? Well, that doesn't change ALL my answers...In no real order;

A Clockwork Orange
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Pulp Fiction
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Jun 4, 2006)

Princess Mononoke #1!
I don't know the order of my 2nd 3rd etc but...
Hidalgo
ummm...
Pirates of the Carribean
Benchwarmers
the Star Wars movies
yu get the idea


----------



## Diz (Jun 5, 2006)

scarface 
star wars series
and x men series


----------



## mrpresidenthehe (Jun 7, 2006)

Wes Anderson's Rushmore
Eminem's 8 Mile


----------



## RockBottom (Jun 7, 2006)

The best movies of all time are:1. The Punisher 2. Shawn of the Dead 3. LotR: TT 4. Butterfly Effect(I just saw this today and it rocks). It'll take me longer to think of more.


----------



## Sk8ur_mac (Jun 7, 2006)

1.Hero
2.Its Offical:Kayo corp
3.X-Men3
4.Power Rangers the Movie
5.Scary Movie Series,excludin #4
Scary Movie 4 was hella dumb.My #2 is a skateboarding video.If your interested you guys should watch it.


----------



## ymcauloser (Jun 7, 2006)

X-men 3
Anchorman
Full Metal Jacket
Saving Private Ryan
Troy

No real order but those are just movies i can watch over and over


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 8, 2006)

1.LotR
2Usual suspects
3.THe big Lebowski
4. American Pycho
5. The Ghost and the Darkness


----------



## ecelipse (Jun 9, 2006)

naruto and pokemon movies


----------



## Cytrin (Jun 9, 2006)

Pulp Fiction
Goodfellas
The Godfather 1,2,3
Sin City
Fight Club
Kill Bill 1,2
Old School
City of God
Apocalypse Now
Se7en
Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Vince Johnson (Jun 9, 2006)

menaceIIsociety


----------



## greatachilles (Jun 12, 2006)

DUDE......... i have alot of favorite movies. Here they are (not in order):

X-Men Series
Lord of the Ring Series
Spiderman Series
Batman Begins
Troy
The Chronicles of Narnia: the lion, the witch, and the wardrobe
King Kong
War of the Worlds
Mission Impossible Series
Pirates of the Carribean: Curse of the Black Pearl
Fantastic Four
The Last Samurai
Fight Club
Underworld
The One
Romeo Must Die
Legend of the Drunken Master
Ong-Bak
Tom-Yum-Goong
Shaolin Soccer
Kung Fu Hustle
Napolean Dynamite
Alien vs Predator
Bad Boys Series
I, Robot
The Bourne Identity
The Bourne Supremacy
Pitch Black
The Chronicles of Riddick
Cradle 2 the Grave
Green Street Hooligans
The Hulk
Inside Man
Man on Fire
John Q
Once Upon a Time in Mexico
Terminator 2 & 3
Van Hellsing
Walking Tall
Malcolm X

AND ALOT MORE I CANT REMEMBER!


----------



## Kaki (Jun 12, 2006)

Sin City
Fight Club
kung pow
forest gump
Ichi the killer


----------



## Zissou (Jun 12, 2006)

Not to be a copycat or anythin but the ones that Cytrin mentioned are just all awesome =) /kiss


----------



## Death (Jun 12, 2006)

Scarface and Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 12, 2006)

2046 (Chinese film)
City of God (Portugese film)
Fight Club
Sin City
Amelie (French film)
Crash
The Sound of Music
Dirty Dancing
The Breakfast Club
A Walk to Remember
The Notebook
Pirates of the Carribean
Memento
A Very Long Engagement (French film)
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Office Space
Wedding Crashers
Kill Bill Vol. 1
Phantom of the Opera
Moulin Rouge
Donnie Darko
21 Grams
Beauty & the Beast
Run Lola Run (German film)
Grave of the Fireflies (Japanese anime film)
etc.

I seriously need to watch more Japanese films!!!


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 13, 2006)

My favorite movies are:
Kung Fu Hustle
Dont be a menace to south central while drinkin yo juice in da hood
Kung Pow
X-men 1-3
The Matrix(all of em)
Scary Movie 1-4
Mission Impossible 1-3
Resisent Evil 1-2
Toy Story 1-2
Hercules
Mulan
V for Vendetta
(much more, i cant think of all of em)


----------



## gaaraluv4me (Jun 15, 2006)

naruto the 2nd movie
the league of extrodinary gentle men
starwars 2


----------



## Edgecrusher (Jun 20, 2006)

The Pest, the Cable Guy, Kingpin, Greedy, The Big Lebowsky, Shaolin Soccer, Kung Pow, Breakdown, Army of Darkness, and Last Action Hero. Many more, although that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Teppic (Jun 20, 2006)

Sin City, City of God, GSH, Scar face, Shawshank redemtion(the spelling?), The Green Mile, Forrest Gump.


----------



## shizuru (Jun 20, 2006)

favourite movies 
akira
battle royale
arahan
kung fu hustle
final fantsy advent children
airoplain 1 and 2
naked gun 1-3
blazing sadles
hot shots 1 and 2
monty python and now for something completly different 
yeah i love old comedies


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 21, 2006)

The Da Vinci Code; even though they messed up part of the storyline. (those of you who read the book know) 

Also,_ Man On Fire_, _But I'm a Cheerleader_, _Woman Thou Art Loosed_,_ Hostage_, _16 Blocks_, _X-Men III_, _Underworld_ (first one, not the second),_ The Shawshank Redemption._


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

Edgecrusher said:
			
		

> *The Pest*, the Cable Guy, Kingpin, Greedy, The Big Lebowsky, Shaolin Soccer, Kung Pow, Breakdown, Army of Darkness, and Last Action Hero. Many more, although that's all I can think of for now.



 Someone who actually knows what this movie is!!! 

My favorite movies are The Nightmare Before Christmas, The Pest, Team America: World Police, Spider-Man, The Matrix, and more that I can't think of right now because I only have so much memory.

Seriously, though, you all need to rent The Pest. Super Mario Brothers didn't do John Leguizamo justice.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 21, 2006)

For me all the LOTR trilogy movie, the Matrix:Reloaded, Finding Nemo, Toy Story 2, Independence Day, All Star Wars film, Back to the Future 2, Hitch, Narnia, and many many more....I can't remember


----------



## EqUaL bAlAnCe (Jun 21, 2006)

lol mine are...

1. the scary movie series
2. the harry potter series
3. the matrix series
4. south park the movie
5. eurotrip
6. american pie


----------



## EqUaL bAlAnCe (Jun 21, 2006)

btw, how did the scary movie series start? they just made scary movie 1?


----------



## Charlie (Jun 21, 2006)

fight club, eternal sunshine of the spotless mind, a beautiful mind, the butterfly effect,...


----------



## Smichiko (Jun 21, 2006)

I would have to say _Saving Private Ryan_ is definitely one of them.  It had so much re-watch value to me.  That is, I can watch it over and over and never get tired of it.  It's moving (and long), and just a really good movie overall.  The acting is excellent, too.


----------



## EqUaL bAlAnCe (Jun 21, 2006)

o ya, lotr series rocks


----------



## Hyuga Hinata-chan (Jun 21, 2006)

I love Spirited Away...I watched it three times in a row when I first saw it...


----------



## Nami-swan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Molly Rinwald movies (The Breakfast Club, Pretty In Pink, and Sixteen Candles), All The Harry Potter movies, and Musicals (Moulin Rouge, West Side Story, Phantom Of The Opera).


----------



## Yondy (Jun 23, 2006)

Eh, no absolute favourite, but..

Gladiator, LOTR 2, The Last Samurai, And a bunch 'o western movies.


----------



## Clue (Jun 24, 2006)

Back to the Future series
Heartbreakers
The Notebook
Harry Potter series
Memento
Mulan
The Last Samurai
Pirates of the Caribbean
The Count of Monte Cristo
Star Wars trilogies
And many more.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 24, 2006)

The pianist
million dollar baby
a beautiful life
spirited away
toy story2


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 24, 2006)

Pulp Fiction
All Miyazaki's Movies
Rush Hour 1 & 2


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh too many. 

Ghostbuster 1 & 2, The Crow, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Japanese Story, The Last Samurai, Love Actually, Yīng Xióng, The Green Mile, Big Trouble in Little China, Before Sunrise/Sunset, Liar Liar and many more I can't remember.


----------



## Sprint (Jun 25, 2006)

Underworld, Fightclub, Matrix, Oceans 11, Italian Job, Queen of the Damned, Cable Guy, Black Hawk Down, Gladiator, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Amytiville Horror, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, pixar animations and much more.


----------



## d.Lughie (Jun 25, 2006)

Crash
Blow
50 First Dates
Hitch
The Longest Yard
Love Actually
Wedding Crasher
Eurotrip
Coach Carter
Ocean's Eleven
American Pie (1-2, Wedding, & Band Camp)
Scary Movie (1-4)
Monster In Law
The Incredibles
Tae Guk Gi (Korean)
Please Teach Me English (Korean)
30 Hari Mencari Cinta (Indonesian)
Eiffel I'm in Love (Indonesian)
Dansha Otoko (Japanese)
Shaolin Soccer (Cantonese)
The Shutter (Thailand)
The Eye 10 (Thailand)


----------



## cinosweiv (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, I'm quite picky.

10 out of 10
Lord of the Rings - Return of the King

9.5 out of 10
Lion King
Titanic

9 out of 10
Finding Neverland


----------



## Cersei (Jun 25, 2006)

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory(2005)
3. Kill Bill 1 and 2
4. Hero
5. The Last Samurai
6. Scary Movie 4
7. The fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift

and some others I can't remember now...


----------



## nagareboshi (Jun 25, 2006)

At the moment... *Battle Royale *is my favourite movie. <33

-also loves-

Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Howl's Moving Castle
Other Ghibli movies (Although, Thoughs^ are the better four.)
Balto
Shaun of the Dead (Best British movie ever )
Night of the Living Dead (New and Old)
Dawn of the Dead (Old Version)
Land of the Dead (I like Zombie movies... Oh, you noticed? XDD)
Donnie Darko
South Park Movie *<33*
About a Boy (I have no idea why I like this movie. XDDD)
Pirates of the Caribean
The Day After Tomorrow

Ooh, I'm sure their are like... 13012 others... I just can't think of them at the moment. 

NARUTO MOVIES~!! <3333


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 25, 2006)

Kobay said:
			
		

> Shaun of the Dead (Best British movie ever )



Hell yes.  I'd just say it's the best zombie movie ever.

On a related note, From Dusk until Dawn is the best vampire movie I've ever seen.

Other kickass movies (imo):

Pirates of the Caribbean
Spirited Away
Sneakers
The Road to El Dorado
Aladdin
The Triplets of Belleville
Office Space
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Singin' in the Rain
Cats Don't Dance
the original Star Wars trilogy
The Matrix
The Incredibles
Donnie Darko
October Sky
The Day after Tomorrow
You've Got Mail
Corpse Bride
The Nightmare before Christmas
Chocolat
Maverick
Dogma
The Navigator
Sleeping Beauty
Beauty and the Beast
Mulan

...And probably a bazillion others I just can't think of right now.


----------



## d0rk (Jun 27, 2006)

Saw and Saw 2~
Awesome movies and am waiting fer the Third movie which will get released in October. XD


----------



## The EXEQTIONER (Jun 27, 2006)

FIGHT CLUB!
All Bruce Lee movies.
Wedding Crashers
Black Hawk Down
2many to put down....

P.s. Someone put Scary Movie 4 up there and I really really hope it was a joke.


----------



## The EXEQTIONER (Jun 27, 2006)

FIGHT CLUB!
All Bruce Lee movies.
Wedding Crashers
Black Hawk Down
2many to put down....

P.s. Someone put Scary Movie 4 up there and I really really hope it was a joke.


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 28, 2006)

I need to update my list, I don't know how accurate and finalized this is, but more or less:

1.	The Last Samurai
2.	Spider-Man 2
3.	Batman Begins
4.	Spider-Man
5.	Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
6.	The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe (2005)
7.	X2: X-Men United (X-Men 2)
8.	Batman
9.	Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
10.	InuYasha: The Movie: Affections Touching Across Time (InuYasha: Toki wo koeru omoi)
11.	InuYasha: The Movie 3: Swords of an Honorable Ruler (Inuyasha: Tenka Hadou no Ken)
12.	InuYasha: The Movie 4: Fire on the Mystic Island (Inuyasha: Guren no Houraijima)
13.	InuYasha: The Movie 2: The Castle Beyond the Looking Glass (InuYasha: Kagami no Naka no Mugenjo)
14.	Fullmetal Alchemist: The Movie: The Conqueror of Shambala (Gekijyouban Hagane no Renkinjutsushi)
15.	The Prince of Egypt
16.	Grave of the Fireflies (Hotaru no Haka)
17.	Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
18.	Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
19.	X-Men
20.	X-Men: The Last Stand (X-Men III)
21.	Batman Returns
22.	The Hulk
23.	Fantastic Four (Fantastic 4)
24.	Daredevil
25.	Elektra
26.	Howl's Moving Castle (Hauru no Ugoku Shiro)
27.	My Neighbor Totoro (Tonari no Totoro)
28.	The Punisher
29.	Miracle
30.	The Lion King 
31.	Luther
32.	Green Mile
33.	Signs
34.	King Kong (2005)
35.        Schindler's List
36.	Remember the Titans
37.	I Am Sam
38.	Ray
39.	Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi
40.	Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back
41.	Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope
42.	Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
43.	Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones
44.	Pokemon: The First Movie: Mewtwo Strikes Back (Pocket Monsters: Mewtwo Strikes Back)
45.	Pokemon 6: Pokemon: Jirachi Wish Maker (Pocket Monsters 6: Wishing Star of Seven Nights)
46.	Seabiscuit
47.	Millennium Actress (Sennen Joyu)
48.	Bruce Almighty
49.	The Twilight Samurai (Tasogare Seibei)
50.	Spirited Away (Sen to Chihiro no Kamikakushi)


----------



## Admin (Oct 24, 2006)

*....*

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Derision


----------



## Telling Lies (Oct 24, 2006)

All of the Star Wars......


----------



## Neon (Oct 24, 2006)

Fight Club
Return of the Jedi
Revenge of the Sith
Match Point
Old Boy


----------



## Kayuuko (Nov 4, 2006)

I like a lot of movies - it takes too long to make a list now (will do that some other time) but my current favourite is *"Memoirs of a Geisha"*


----------



## w1p3r (Nov 4, 2006)

I can't really decide whic one was the best
but one of those is Rocky IV...
it's tottaly awesome and the actor is good too


----------



## Nakor (Nov 4, 2006)

I think I posted in here along time ago, but since I don't remember what I said I just say it didn't happen

Traffic
y tu mama tambien
Voices of a Distant Star
the maltese falcon
it happened one night
v for vendetta
crouching tiger hidden dragon
love actually


----------



## Seungmina (Nov 5, 2006)

Gladiator, Titanic, Fight club, Snatch, Matrix -the first one.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 5, 2006)

Some that come to mind:

1~ Home Alone 1/2
2~ Lion king
3~ The Nightmare Before Christmas
4~ Spiderman 1/2
5~ Pirates of the Caribbean 1/2


----------



## Vata (Nov 6, 2006)

A couple of them:

- Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (comedy gold)
- A Clockwork Orange (so... beautiful)
- Monty Python and the Holy Grail (sentimental reasons)
- Apocalypse Now (Plain good)
- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (pure warmth)
- City of God (Feels so strangely real)
- Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (magnificent art)

Some people have so bad taste in here! 

Thanks seraluanma, almost forgot Reservoir Dogs. Best Tarantino, with Pulp Fiction as a good second.


----------



## seraluanma (Nov 8, 2006)

Night of the Hunter
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Robin Hood Men in Tights
Anything Miyazaki
Grease
Alice in Wonderland
Harry Potter
Kung Fu Hustle
Resovoir Dogs
Full Metal Jacket
Clockwork Orange

Some of the tops.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 9, 2006)

1. Independence Day
2. Aladin
3. Troy
4. Titanic
5. Friday(all)


----------



## Katzeyezs (Nov 10, 2006)

Donnie Darko
Nightmare before Christmas
Devils Rejects
Girl Interrupted
Saw one and two (i can't wait to see the third one!!)


----------



## yuhun (Nov 11, 2006)

Fight Club is awesome.

I'm the only geek in the world that finds the Matrix-
-Cheesy.
-Have bad dialogue.
-Bad acting.
-Lame special effects in the 3rd one.
-spawns two lame sqeals just for money not story.
-And contains ideas stolen from other films and Animes.


----------



## TRTrunks (Nov 11, 2006)

Kung pow: Enter the fist

Nacho Libre

DogeBall

X-men 3

Cannibal the musical

Ace ventura films.

Rock school


----------



## Katzeyezs (Nov 11, 2006)

yuhun said:


> Fight Club is awesome.
> 
> I'm the only geek in the world that finds the Matrix-
> -Cheesy.
> ...



You're not the only geek who thinks that m'dear. I happen to agree with everyone one of the points you just made there.


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 11, 2006)

There was one old movie, the Sphere I think it was called?

It was pretty awesome IMO. ^_^


----------



## byooki (Nov 12, 2006)

american movie 
living in oblivion
crumb
man bites dog
city of god


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 12, 2006)

Apocalypse Now


















yeah, i watch alot of films and those are probably a handful of the best i've seen XD


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 12, 2006)

The Empire Strikes Back
Rurouni Kenshin Reminisence(OVA 1-4)
The Last Samurai
Shawshank Redemption
Return of the Jedi
Back to the Future part II
The Godfather Part II
Unforgiven
Tombstone
Good Will Hunting
Braveheart
Saving Private Ryan
Batman Begins
Collateral
Heat
Terminator 2


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 12, 2006)

I love Scary Movie 3,Kung Fu hustle and DBZ Fusion Reborn.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 12, 2006)

No particular order

- Rush Hour 1 & 2
- Pulp Fiction
- Grand Canyon
- The Sure Thing
- Happy Gilmore
- All Miyzaki Movies


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 12, 2006)

Pretty much every Adam Sandler movie I seen (Except the animated Eight Crazy Nights, didn't like that one so much)
Wes Craven's New Nightmare (gave me a ton of 'em)
Friday the 13th movies
Fight Club
The Punisher (Kicked fucking ass)


----------



## Brandt (Nov 12, 2006)

Best movies I've seen has to be:

*Back to the Future I* - It's a classic for me. 
*Meet Joe Black* - Great story, great acting (especially from Anthony Hopkins), and an amazing score by Thomas Newman.
*Courage Under Fire* - I don't know what it is, but I just love this movie.
*Band of Brothers* - It's a series but it could also be considered an extremely long movie. 
*Mighty Ducks 1-3*

There are others but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 13, 2006)

Katzeyezs said:


> You're not the only geek who thinks that m'dear. I happen to agree with everyone one of the points you just made there.



OMG Really?! Your my best friend now! LOL



> I love Scary Movie 3,Kung Fu hustle and DBZ Fusion Reborn.



Wow thats my favorite Scary Movie-film-But for some reason everyone in my country didn't find it funny.


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 15, 2006)

The best movies I've ever seen.
This is hard.

It's not in any particular order, mind you...

-Full Metal Jacket
-American Beauty
-Pulp Fiction
-Resevoir Dogs
-Fargo
-Lost Highway
-Swimming with Sharks

Ug, there are so many good movies, but those are definately up there.
[Although Godfather beats them all...]


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 16, 2006)

Fight Club
Infernal Affairs
A Tale of Two Sisters
The Postman
Alien 1 & 2

And alot more that i cant remember right now, only wanted to post the ones that popped into mind.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 16, 2006)

Just a few from my collection

- Revolver
- Reservoir dogs
- Lock stock and two smocking barrels
- Casino
- Ronin


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 16, 2006)

Kazuko said:


> The Postman



Il Postino <3333


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 16, 2006)

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas

Wild Zero

Donnie Darko

The Sore Losers

100's of others......


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 18, 2006)

Seven Samurai
Rashomon
Ran
Apocalypse Now Redux
Lawrence of Arabia
Amadeus
Vertigo
North by Northwest
Raise the Red Lantern
Chunhyang
King of Masks
Godfather I & II
Silence of the Lambs
Roman Holiday
The Royal Tenenbaums
The Secret of Roan Inish
The Emperor and the Assassin
Battle Royale
The Last Samurai
Sprited Away
Princess Mononoke
My Neighbor Totoro
Hidden Fortress
Star Wars
Napoleon Dynamite
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Coming to America
Amelie
Secratary
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
The Princess Bride
Nightmare Before Christmas
Frida
Baraka
Donnie Darko
Dracula


----------



## B.M.F. (Nov 18, 2006)

A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## TaoSama (Dec 15, 2006)

Pirates of the Carraiban 
The Nightmare Before Chistmas
Fast and the Fusious Tokyo drift 
Harry Potter


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2006)

Ichi the killer
Survive style 5 
Tenacious d..lol


----------



## KrazyNaruto (Dec 15, 2006)

American History X
Crash
Zoolander


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 18, 2006)

Pirates of the Caribbean(both)
LoTr(all)
Titanic<3
I like alot of movies so it was hard to deside


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 18, 2006)

THE HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!My absloute favorite
Pirates of the Carb.(all)
Hero
and more that i can't remember


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

I will have to add funky forest to the list....


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 19, 2006)

- Lord of the rings 1,2,3
- Ginger snaps 1,2,3
- payback
- Howls moving castle
- spirited away
- Advent children

here are a few I have to think of more later...


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 19, 2006)

Le Pacte des loups and Vidoq are my favorite movies!!


----------



## BigGameJuice! (Dec 20, 2006)

shawshank redemption,forest gump  , seven samurai , LoTR(all) and pirates of the carribean(all) , spirted away  , howl's moving castle, castle in the sky  , and princess Mononoke


----------



## 303aegiszx (Dec 22, 2006)

My top 5:
Insomnia, Zoolander, Romeo Must Die, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Memoirs of a Geisha.


----------



## J6sh (Dec 22, 2006)

Snatch
Super Troopers
The Shawshank Redemption
Little Miss Sunshine
Pulp Fiction
The Green Mile
Saving Private Ryan
Fight Club



To name a few


----------



## blueradio (Dec 22, 2006)

My top 5 are:

Clerks
The Squid and The Whale.
Pulp Fiction.
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Miyazaki films.


----------



## TaoSama (Jan 22, 2007)

My favs are 
Pirates of the Caribbean COTBP and DMC
The Nightmare before chirstmas
Cars


----------



## ensain22 (Jan 22, 2007)

last samurai,
gladiator,
the patriot,
crash,
training day, 
and i just saw children of men the other night and it was pretty intense.


----------



## CharonX (Jan 25, 2007)

Pirates of the Carribean 1&2
Chicken and Duck Talk (Gai tung aap gong)
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
X-Men 3

And I may as well include a favourite from my childhood: Bedknobs and Broomsticks


----------



## dmhs (Jan 26, 2007)

Last samurai
Scary Movie 1
Borat
Shrek
A lot others

BAMBI!!


----------



## Mojo (Jan 26, 2007)

Empire Strikes Back
Return of the Jedi
Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
Howl's Moving Castle
Never Been Kissed
Ever After


----------



## Zephos (Jan 26, 2007)

-Reservoir Dogs
-Apocalypse Now (not redux)
-Jesus Christ Superstar
-Schindler's List
-Taxi Driver
-The Godfather


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2007)

Lord of the Rings trilogy


----------



## SicNinja (Jan 28, 2007)

Roy said:


> Lord of the Rings trilogy




I totally agree with you. LOTR is my number one. 


some others that I really liked...


X-Men 3
Hero
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Fearless
V for Vendetta
Kill Bil Vol. 1 and 2


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmm.....
There was 
The Departed 
The Prestige
The Illusionist ( did I spell that right?)
The Cable Guy
The Matrix Trilogy
Rambo First Blood
V For Vendetta
Dawn of The Dead
Signs
The Bourne Identity
The Lord of The Rings Trilogy

Thats all for now


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 28, 2007)

*Off the top of my head ...*

Empire of the Sun
The God Father ... just the first 2 films
Glory
The Terminator .... just the first 2 films
L.A. Confidential
Gladiator

*these are great mini series I've seen ...*

V The mini-series
Band of Brothers
The Stand


----------



## Ryuu_Haruko (Feb 13, 2007)

*best movies*

The starwar series I-VI of course what else  
hmm.. perhaps LOTR too  
well thats ell of them


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 13, 2007)

Coming 2 America
Rush Hour 1 & 2
The Deaprted
Blood Diamond
The Pursuit of Happ*y*ness


----------



## Liengod (Feb 13, 2007)

*Children of Men
The Truman Show
Letters From Iwo Jima
Babel
LOTR Trilogy
Pi*

Tons more, but I can't think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 13, 2007)

The Godfather
Saving Private Ryan
Matrix Trilogy
Scarface
City Lights
Inherit The Wind
La Femme Nikita
The Breakfast Club
Weird Science
The Mummy
Ace Ventura Pet Detective
The Chronicles of Narnia LWW
The Lion King
The Fifth Element
Jurassic Park
The Ring
Resevoir Dogs
Pulp Fiction
Mad Max
Lethal Weapon
Borat
The Wedding Singer


and there are some others i'm sure...just cant think of em right now.


----------



## ~E~ (Feb 13, 2007)

Lord of the Rings, Star Wars, Spiderman, Hero, Fallen Angels, Band of Brothers, Old Boy, Infernal Affairs, Moulin Rouge, Windstruck and A Millionares First Love


----------



## Sann (Dec 29, 2010)

Dead Man Walking
Indiana Jones
Lord of the Rings
Star Wars ( 3-6)
Band of Brothers
Saving Private Ryan
The Mummy
The Lion King
Avatar
The Departed 
V For Vendetta
The Bourne Identity
Pope Johanna
Gladiator
Independence Day
The Geisha
Pirates of teh Carribbean (1-2)
Iron Man (1-2)
...
yeah that's it


----------



## emROARS (Dec 29, 2010)

V for Vandetta
Lion King
LOTR 
Matrix
Gadiator
Dawn of The Dead
Titanic
The Nightmare Before Chistmas
Sweeny Todd
Spirited Away
Howls Moving Castle
Pans Labyrinth
Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Judecious (Dec 29, 2010)

Titanic, Star wars etc


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 30, 2010)

Cidade de Deus - I've never been (or since been) so blown away by a movie. Cidade de Deus is, to me, perfect.

Then, the Lord of the Rings Trilogy; when you were in your early teens, these movies captured the imagination like nothing else.


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 30, 2010)

*What dreams may come
*Rise of the footsoldier <-- alltime fav movie RIGHT THURR
*White Oleander
*Hunchback of Notre Dame
*Little Mermaid
*Step Brothers
*Bad Santa
*The Doors

Some other good ones are:
*He's just not that into you
*House Bunny
*Just Friends
*Breathless
*Confessions of a Shopaholic
*Pineapple Express


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

Um... 
A lot of Disney movies 80's and 90's
Paranormal Activity was scary...
Alice in Wonderland 00's
Avatar...
Resident Evil chronicles.


----------



## gorgoino18 (Dec 31, 2010)

The Departed, 
Space Jam (F*** Yeah Michael Jordan and Wayne Knight) 
No Country for Old Men. 

Much more, but I like these ones best. Space Jam made my childhood.


----------



## lovelycessa (Dec 31, 2010)

nabbe said:


> Whats your favorite movie(s)?
> mine is: The Last Samurai, Matrix1-2-3, Butterfly Effect, Man on fire and Bad Santa!!
> I highly recomend that u guys watch these movies...!


Chicago
Dreamgirls
Drag Me To Hell
Brokeback Mountain
Shrek 4


----------



## Friday (Jan 1, 2011)

The Last Airbender
Twilight Saga
HSM 3
Spiderman 2
The Batman movies with George Clooney
The Tourist
Hannah Montana movie

Can't wait to see the 3D Justin Bieber movie.


----------



## Misfits (Jan 1, 2011)

Inception
The Truman Show
American Psycho
Pan's Labyrinth
Shutter Island
Seven Pounds


----------



## Bioness (Jan 1, 2011)

Well its a lot to choose from but if I were to narrow it down

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Lilo and Stitch
Gamera: Awakening of Irys
American Pie
Godzilla vs. Biollante
Transformers: Rise of the Fallen
Godzilla vs Destroyah
The Dark Knight
Inuyasha: Swords of an Honorable Ruler
Diary of a Mad Black Woman
Dreamgirls
Godzilla: Final Wars
Scary Movie
Fullmetal Alchemist: Conquerer of Shamballa
Rent
Pokemon: Destiny Deoxys
Edward Scissorhands
Amelie

I think I'm missing some but you can gauge what movies I like from that list right


----------



## blackbird (Jan 1, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> *The Last Airbender
> Twilight Saga
> HSM 3*
> Spiderman 2
> ...



Don't make a mockery of the thread. 

1. Seven Samurai
2. 3-Iron
3. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
4. Inception
5. Fight Club


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2011)

Godzilla movies
SP vs the World
Kick-Ass
Avatar
Tron Legacy
Hangover
Death at a Funeral
Inception
Jurassic Park Series
Disney movies
Skyline
Predators 2010
Terminator 3
Transformers series
Dark Knight
Star Trek 2010
Clash of the Titans 2010


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 2, 2011)

Lord of the Rings: Two Towers#
Inception
Rush Hour 2
Hunchback of Notre Dame (Disney)
Pirates of the Caribbean: Black Pearl
Chronicles of Narnia: Lion, Witch, and the Wardrobe
The Lion King: All of them
The Dark Knight
Batman Begins
Brothers Grimm


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2011)

Forgot these:
Rush hour 3
Iron Man series
Austin Powers series
James Bond Series
War of the Worlds


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jan 2, 2011)

My List is big Here we go top 10 

1.Gladiator 
2.Boondocks Saints 
3.Terminator 2 
4.Saving Private Ryan
5.Dawn Of The Dead (Remake) 
6.Kingdom Of Heaven 
7.Black Hawk Down 
8.Dark Knight
9.Pulp Fiction
10.Rambo 4


----------

